# South Norwood news and chat



## Manuka (May 8, 2014)

http://www.theresident.co.uk/proper...d_be_london_s_next_property_hotspot_1_3584609


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2014)

Ha, the Evening Standard said the same thing in 2008. Never quite happened.


----------



## ffsear (May 8, 2014)

They've got a hell of a local football club!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 8, 2014)

Where in London isn't a 'property hotspot'?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ha, the Evening Standard said the same thing in 2008. Never quite happened.


didn't have the overground in 2008 though...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2014)

It was only a year away and was mentioned in the ES article. 

Decent housing stock and great transport. I hope it does well. It was great for us for five years.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> It was only a year away and was mentioned in the ES article.
> 
> Decent housing stock and great transport. I hope it does well. It was great for us for five years.


where did you live?   I am considering being part of the incoming gentrifyers to south norwood soon


----------



## Belushi (May 8, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Where in London isn't a 'property hotspot'?



Innit, the Standard has a different one every week.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> where did you live?   I am considering being part of the incoming gentrifyers to south norwood soon



Crowther Rd. In the 'less desirable' south of the station bit. North of the station is pretty lovely, on the whole.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> Crowther Rd. In the 'less desirable' south of the station bit. North of the station is pretty lovely, on the whole.


.....what stops the south being less desirable?  I have had a bit of a wander round there  btw
what are the more desirable areas?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2014)

Housing stock. Fewer trees on the residential streets. Portland Rd is considered a bit rough and ready, but I walked up and down it at all hours, as did my Mrs. 

In all honesty it's probably because it's quite a black area. Scares whitey. 

We really enjoyed living there and had great neighbours. A real community with lots of leaving cards when we left.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2014)

Good bits are round the lake, the roads of South Norwood Hill towards the football ground.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 8, 2014)

I think S. Norwood is alright, there are definitely some nice houses there, it's well connected - S. Norwood sports centre is ok.. but that review is shocking... When the train station coffee shop is highlighted as a reason to move there - that's not encouraging.  Plus I'd have a few things to add about the schools that would be slightly less encouraging.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I'd have a few things to add about the schools that would be slightly less encouraging.


I'm really glad schools are not something I have to take into account any more(as I worked my life around her and my school for 15 years)
Girl finished uni today


----------



## Manuka (May 9, 2014)

Re desirable bits... to add to what Chris said, the roads leading off the lower end of Portland Road (towards Woodside and near the Country Park) such as Sandown Road, Oakley…  are nice.
The article failed to mention that you can be in London Bridge within 12 minutes and that it has a tram service.


----------



## _pH_ (May 10, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> where did you live?   I am considering being part of the incoming gentrifyers to south norwood soon


Mr Filter lived just up the road from me.


----------



## shar (May 18, 2014)

Never posted before but I've just moved to S Norwood. It's not the north end, which I think is more desirable because it's close to Crystal Palace and has a suburban feel to it. It is also more expensive than the south because of this too. 

The article isn't really that positive, I think it refers to the north so totally ignoring the Country Park end, which is a real gem (although needs a bit of love and lottery money) with a duck lake, meadows and pretty decent play park.  

The cafe refered to in the article isn't the train station one, which is a kiosk on the platform, it is the very popular Yeha Noha. I'm unsure why this hasn't been capitalised on and more opened but you never know, maybe this will happen soon. Stanley Halls has reopened, that could be a great arts cafe and a lovely bar in the evening (we could really do with one). The Blue Jay cafe on Portland Road is very nice too.

The area definitely needs more positivity and more action. There are many parts of SE London that were once considered dreadful and are now desirable. Let's give S Norwood a chance.

Be interested to know more about schools though, gaijingirl?


----------



## Sirena (May 18, 2014)

Funnily enough, after 35 years living in South London, I went down to South Norwood for the first time on Friday.  It seemed a bit threadbare but not grubby.  I didn't mind it.

I had to find Crown Point and then it was a straight run down Beulah Hill.

Now my fear has gone, I would go again...


----------



## Manuka (May 19, 2014)

Shar, I understand your view... I think those that live in SE25 will know which cafe they're talking about Yeha Noha http://yehanohacafe.com/.   It's definitely not the train station cafe

This article seems to be a little better http://www.moove2london.co.uk/tag/londons-new-hotspots-villages/  It just says what most SE25 residents know...

But Shar as you said more action and positivity is needed, especially if the Council don't give SE25 any attention,


----------



## _pH_ (May 19, 2014)

shar said:


> The cafe refered to in the article isn't the train station one, which is a kiosk on the platform, it is the very popular Yeha Noha.



Aren't they referring to Cafe Basmaccino in the station? (That's not the one that's just opened on the platform, it's been there for years)


----------



## Manuka (May 31, 2014)

Check this out too...

http://www.southnorwood.weebly.com/


----------



## ska invita (Jun 1, 2014)

http://southnorwoodtouristboard.com


----------



## Sirena (Jun 2, 2014)

ska invita said:


> http://southnorwoodtouristboard.com



It's hit the broadsheets!!!

http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/...s-referendum/story-21176151-detail/story.html


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

Another small business under threat:  







Petition: Save Cafe Basmaccino in Norwood Junction station


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2015)

i prefer thornton heath (just down the road). cheaper, for a start. and if you are not near the station at south norwood, that 13 mins to london bridge needs to be extended as if you're at the bottom of portland road, it's a long old slog.

portland road will never, ever be redeveloped, imo. it's  write off imo and might as well be turned into cheap flats (i am being serious). the high street up at norwood junction aint to bad.

thornton heath is more condensed. it has a good restaurant, leisure center, a big tesco, pet shop, very multicultural, very family orientated, good transport up to london, superdrug, subway, poundland. you have to be very wise with choosing a road in fort neef though. get it wrong and it's really wrong!

both areas are cheap though for a reason. i do think the only way is up for both areas though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 8, 2015)

The Tesco is Thornton Heath is the single most depressing place on earth. I find Thornton Heath really moody, whereas South Norwood is fairly amiable. The top end of Portland Rd can seem a little forbidding but I never had a sniff of bother walking down there late at night for the five years I lived there.


----------



## passenger (May 8, 2015)

Nothing wrong with South norwood i lived there 
most of my life, it does have that stuck in the 70`s 
fell a bit , but i like it, some really nice people live round there
the Jolly saylor  in its day was great  and the goathouse but thats 
gone so hopefully they have some good pubs


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Where in London isn't a 'property hotspot'?


south norwood


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> The Tesco is Thornton Heath is the single most depressing place on earth.



why is that then? no different to all the other big stores around...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 8, 2015)

tbf.. it does have an extra veneer of depression about it - not sure why.  I only went once and really felt it.

OTOH the Leisure Centre is good.. there's a lovely badminton club in there - very friendly.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2015)

South Norwood is set for some regeneration money from the Council, and I hope/expect that the Stanley Halls development and reopening will be central to that. 

There are currently no decent pubs in South Norwood though. 

Urbanites tried to reclaim the Ship, but it was not a good experience, and, not long after that, it was sold, and is now being redeveloped, despite the best attempts of locals to block its destruction and reopen it as a pub. 

Portland Road is not good at the moment. Lots of businesses have failed, and some of the new ones are struggling. There is a new cupcake cafe just next to the wonderful Thai restaurant, but it is not succeeding. There is also a new bagel shop just down the road, but it is not quite close enough to the station to pick up casual trade, so I don't think that is succeeding either. Most of the pubs on that road have gone, apart from the couple on the corner of the High Street, which are basically just football pubs and not very friendly. 

The north part of South Norwood is doing a bit better, though, including a trendy cafe which has opened next to the lake and which is doing okay so far.  But I think the folks of South Norwood go to Crystal Palace for their shops, pubs and restaurants. No-one seems to go to Portland Road.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2015)

there is a lovely french bakery opened up in SE25 called the IBS (sic) bakery, why they didn't chose the high street at either thornton heath or norwood junction area i don't know. it's lovely though. lovely cakes, coffee and fresh bread.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> there is a lovely french bakery opened up in SE25 called the IBS (sic) bakery, why they didn't chose the high street at either thornton heath or norwood junction area i don't know. it's lovely though. lovely cakes, coffee and fresh bread.


Where is it?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2015)

next door to the selhurst pharmacy, SE25 5QF (it won't show up on googlemaps yet, it's only a few weeks old)

the arse end of nowhere. why they chose such a nice little outfit to be opened there i don't know. sadly, due to location, i give it six months.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> next door to the selhurst pharmacy, SE25 5QF (it won't show up on googlemaps yet, it's only a few weeks old)
> 
> the arse end of nowhere. why they chose such a nice little outfit to be opened there i don't know. sadly, due to location, i give it six months.


Oh - right down there near the Two Brewers pub? I don't regard that as South Norwood - I would have called it Selhurst. Also, it is currently virtually impossible for me to get there, because of the closure of the Tenison Road bridge. I will try and check it out, though.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2015)

yes, selhurst but south norwood post code.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2015)

the area's strength is that it's affordable and off the beard's radar. i like the fact that i can make roots here as the housing is (relatively) cheap. a few coffee shops and posh restaurants and it'll just be like all the other places to the north, i.e. almost impossible to raise a family in unless in  council flat or on serious wedge! careful what one wishes for!


----------



## boohoo (May 8, 2015)

I really like South Norwood and Thornton Heath. I would like to see Portland Road given a little more love.


----------



## boohoo (May 9, 2015)

South Norwood is about to get an Aldi - most exciting! I've never been to Aldi (quimcunx - will you want to take a dander?)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 9, 2015)

boohoo said:


> South Norwood is about to get an Aldi - most exciting! I've never been to Aldi (quimcunx - will you want to take a dander?)


You know all the local goss


----------



## BigMoaner (May 9, 2015)

where abouts boohoo?


----------



## Belushi (May 9, 2015)

boohoo said:


> South Norwood is about to get an Aldi - most exciting! I've never been to Aldi (quimcunx - will you want to take a dander?)



Aldi is good for wine :thumbs :


----------



## BigMoaner (May 9, 2015)

south norwood coffee meet up one day perhaps


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2015)

boohoo said:


> South Norwood is about to get an Aldi - most exciting! I've never been to Aldi (quimcunx - will you want to take a dander?)



You don't mean the Aldi on Croydon Rd? That's been there for years.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> You don't mean the Aldi on Croydon Rd? That's been there for years.



i don't think anyone would rightly describe that as South Norwood.. she means this one I assume..

http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/opening-date-South-Norwood-Aldi/story-26339762-detail/story.html


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2015)

Yes - the co-op supermarket in front of the station is about to reopen as an Aldi. Locals biggest interest is simply in having a supermarket there again. It was very convenient - even had a car park, which I hope will reopen - and was easier to get round than the big supermarket, just because it was smaller. Also, the local businesses on Station Road have been badly hit by its loss combined with the closure of Tennison Road bridge.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2015)

There's an Aldi in Penge I've been to a few times, and one in West Norwood. 

They're better for non-food bargains than for food, I find...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> There's an Aldi in Penge I've been to a few times, and one in West Norwood.
> 
> They're better for non-food bargains than for food, I find...



There's no Aldi in West Norwood....


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2015)

Th Aldi is opening right next to the clocktower near Norwood Junction station. I hope they have better parking than the one at the junction in Anerley or whereever the hell that place is


----------



## RubyToogood (May 9, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> There's an Aldi in Penge I've been to a few times, and one in West Norwood.


Nor is there one in Penge - the one you refer to is in Anerley


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> There's no Aldi in West Norwood....


I guess it is more Streatham.

I am not sure exactly where it is, if I am honest. I drove there using googlemaps. Streatham I guess.

ETA Bugger. I meant Norbury not Norwood. 

It is an Aldi, but it is not West Norwood.

Fucking useless, me. 

Never ask me for directions!


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Nor is there one in Penge - the one you refer to is in Anerley


Am I getting them mixed up? The one I am thinking of is definitely in Penge, but perhaps it is a Lidl?

I know there is one in Anerley - where the pub burned down on that crossroads - but I think I am getting my Aldis and my Lidls confused.

I think the one in West Croydon, near the Employment Tribunal and in the middle of all the riots, is an Aldi, too, but now I think I should do some googling and find out 

The one at Norwood Junction station is definitely an Aldi. I was there yesterday.

ETA - Yep, the one in Penge is definitely a Lidl.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2015)

Callie said:


> Th Aldi is opening right next to the clocktower near Norwood Junction station. I hope they have better parking than the one at the junction in Anerley or whereever the hell that place is


If they keep the car park from when it was a co-op, it is a bit bigger than the one at the crossroads, which also suffers from being not only a crossroads, but a traffic light controlled one, so it is almost impossible to get in or out of the car park!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> i don't think anyone would rightly describe that as South Norwood.. she means this one I assume..
> 
> http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/opening-date-South-Norwood-Aldi/story-26339762-detail/story.html



I didn't know it had closed. What a  ballache!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 9, 2015)

why the co-op close>? co-op pricey.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2015)

The co-op closed because it was badly run and managed and staffed, so that it often didn't have stock. The freezers kept breaking down until they gave up and just took most of them away. Most of the tills didn't work or weren't staffed, so that there were mostly queues even when it wasn't busy. 

Basically, the co-op clearly decided it didn't want to keep the shop going, and let it run down until they were able to sell it. 

The staff there were really unhappy, and they also told me that there were a lot of shop lifters, because of being near the station, I suppose, or perhaps because they are near a football ground. Either way, they lost a lot of stock that way, and had to employ security guards as well. And cars kept being burnt out in the car park, because it wasn't sufficiently overlooked and didn't have cctv.  And they had to pay someone to staff that, as well, during opening hours, because it was so close to the station that commuters would have filled it up otherwise. So, that cut into their profits, too. 

All in all, not a good experience for the co-op.  But I used it regularly, because it was so convenient, and I believe in co-ops, too. 

We can only hope that the Aldi folks have been told about all the problems and are ready to deal.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2015)

Norwood Junction is a great station - loads of trains to london bridge (10 an hour supposedly) including fast trains and now the east london line - may even join the thameslink routes one day

But i wanted to write about Portland Road - it does have a unique feel of all London streets. Compared to other similiar streets it does seem to have an unusually high amount of shop fronts. Was it ever a major shopping street?
Its a narrow road with a fair amount of traffic and no parking - maybe thats partly the problem? I cant picture it ever functioning in a world that doesnt need so many local shops
That said i quite like the atmosphere around it - its quite mellow


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2015)

This is today and tomorrow. Looks fantastic - and there are still tickets available, if you are quick!
It is also a chance to see your wonderful Stanley Halls in all their glory!

The Invention Festival that was a sell-out success in February opened up the entire labyrinth of the Stanley Halls to art and performance with shows in Kitchens, Stairwells and Toilets. The Festival is being repeated with companies currently in the building inventing for performances on Friday 12th and Saturday 13th June. 

The February show was one of the highlights of a great month with the halls taking on a big theatrical event atmosphere that we have been working to bring to South Norwood. "The first night that really made the halls feel like a proper theatre."

Details of the seven companies performing and tickets are on the website. 
http://www.stanleyhalls.org.uk/invention-festival/


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Norwood Junction is a great station - loads of trains to london bridge (10 an hour supposedly) including fast trains and now the east london line - may even join the thameslink routes one day
> 
> But i wanted to write about Portland Road - it does have a unique feel of all London streets. Compared to other similiar streets it does seem to have an unusually high amount of shop fronts. Was it ever a major shopping street?
> Its a narrow road with a fair amount of traffic and no parking - maybe thats partly the problem? I cant picture it ever functioning in a world that doesnt need so many local shops
> That said i quite like the atmosphere around it - its quite mellow


I find Portland Road fascinating - there are loads of boarded up shops, including quite a few where the original shop signs are showing through. it must have been a busy shopping street at some point. I guess when all shops were little shops, and people didn't drive!

When I moved in here in 2001, there were loads of pubs on the road, too, but most of them have closed!! 

Not at all sure what is going to happen to it now, but the council are, theoretically, putting funding to try and regenerate the area, so you never know.... 

Have you come across this group, who are trying to build the community feel?

http://www.peopleforportlandroad.org.uk/


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2015)

i live in forest hill but got to know portland road a little when i was delivering bread for a few years and it was on my route, and also when a friend managed Oceans Apart pub...also know someone who lives behind Gold Coast...i need to move quickly and im seriously thinking about off Portland Road (for financial reasons)... theres no getting away that is down at heal and its got worse recently - even things like the little angling shop have closed

have you any ideas what the council are planning? I cant imagine anything would help. Its an architectural issue as much as anything - it just doesnt need all those shop fronts, and cars cant pull up outside them. If you look at a successful local street like Lordship Lane in east dulwich (which even before it became gentrified had lots of surviving local shops), the road is wider and has parking....seems to help


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 12, 2015)

they should turn the shops into flats on portland road. it'll never change


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 12, 2015)

very sad day for me when the fishing shop closed. now that really was a community hub, as the wanky developers say.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> they should turn the shops into flats on portland road. it'll never change


the thing is theyve done this in a couple of shops but theyve done that horrible version of it where it looks like its boarded up iykwim
this kind of thing, but often worse


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 12, 2015)

ska invita said:


> the thing is theyve done this in a couple of shops but theyve done that horrible version of it where it looks like its boarded up iykwim
> this kind of thing, but often worse


there's just not the footfall. shops will open up on the norwood junction high street, but never down there. so it's write off. turn them into flats and provide more affordable homes.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> there's just not the footfall. shops will open up on the norwood junction high street, but never down there. so it's write off. turn them into flats and provide more affordable homes.


i agree, but i wish they'd do the conversions in a way that looked nice, not that keep the boarded up feel. The same happened on my local parade - shops were shutting, they did these horrible flat conversions that look horrible - now the parade is "thriving" (well, functioning) and these shit flat conversions look shitter than ever.

Theres got to be a way to refashion it nicely....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2015)

I think they could be successful if, as people are saying, it was easy to park. I like the comparison with Lordship Lane, which was pretty tatty and now is completely trendy, with successful pubs in amongst all the trendy shops and cafes, too. 

I was upset when the model shop shut, actually, but I agree that it was a shame when the angling shop shut, more recently. 

It is possible that the opening up of Stanley Halls will help someway towards a regeneration, if people start coming over there and looking for cafes and shops and things as well. But it needs some serious investment and some innovative marketing and brave business people to take the plunge, and it needs locals to support the businesses on the road. Like the new bagel shop, and the couple of cupcake cafes which have opened, I suppose. 

I know quite a few people who are househunting on the roads around Portland Road, and I think it is a wise move, as the rail links if nothing else will make the area increasingly attractive and, as more new and energetic/enthusiastic (?) people move in, this should help the area revive?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 12, 2015)

i wouldn't want SE25 gentrified. i want to be able to afford to live here. i want my daughter to afford to live here. coffee shops and flash pubs? not interested. a few coffee shops and everything will be 40% more expensive, property/rent wise. have people not see the angst on the brixton forum?

all i want is for people to care about their front gardens and for their to be less fly tips.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 12, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I think they could be successful if, as people are saying, it was easy to park. I like the comparison with Lordship Lane, which was pretty tatty and now is completely trendy, with successful pubs in amongst all the trendy shops and cafes, too.
> 
> I was upset when the model shop shut, actually, but I agree that it was a shame when the angling shop shut, more recently.
> 
> ...


thing is with house hunting on portland road, if you;'re down the ohter end towards woodside it'll be another half hour on the bus to norwood junction!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 12, 2015)

thornton heath is cheaper than south norwood and way off anyone's radar (long may it stay so!) and has about as much to offer as south norwood next door


----------



## ringo (Jun 12, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> thornton heath is cheaper than south norwood and way off anyone's radar (long may it stay so!)



That's what people used to say about West Norwood, Tulse Hill, Loughborough Junction etc. Give it 10 years.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i wouldn't want SE25 gentrified. i want to be able to afford to live here. i want my daughter to afford to live here. coffee shops and flash pubs? not interested. a few coffee shops and everything will be 40% more expensive, property/rent wise. have people not see the angst on the brixton forum?
> 
> all i want is for people to care about their front gardens and for their to be less fly tips.


I don't think anyone is saying that we want coffee shops and "flash pubs" - I'm certainly not, and I wouldn't go to either!

But, when I moved here 14 years ago there were at least 5 pubs on that road, none of them flash. Now there are none. I think that's a shame.

I also think we should support attempts to run small businesses in the area, and anything to open up boarded up shops. If it was a vibrant, busy area, perhaps there'd be less fly tipping, and fewer gangs.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 28, 2015)

I saw this gem of an article on the esteemed http://southnorwoodtouristboard.com/  and had to post it.

*Through The Wormhole!*
April 4, 2015 by southnorwoodtouristboard

Scientists conducting research in South Norwood believe that they might have uncovered the first firm evidence of the existence of wormholes; dimension crossing tunnels connecting two separate points in spacetime.





Professor Brian Cooks, from the Institute of Photogenic Physics took time out from his research to try and explain it to us,

_“Until now, researchers have had no observational evidence for wormholes, but the possibility of a traversable wormhole, stabilised in a shell of exotic matter, was first demonstrated by Kip Thorne and Mike Morris in 1988. While the person inside the wormhole will experience time in the normal way, the bend in spacetime might make it appear that they have travelled between points at faster than light speed – and we believe we have evidence of such a wormhole existing between South Norwood and Crystal Palace.”_

But what evidence does Professor Cooks have for such an extraordinary claim?

_“Physicists have long thought that identifying wormholes would rely on us the identifying anomalous effects they cause rather than the wormholes themselves – and recently an unexpectedly large proportion of people have been found wandering around South Norwood believing they were actually in Crystal Palace! We have two working theories to explain this at the moment; 1) people are suffering from some mass geographical delusion, or 2) there is a traversable wormhole linking both places and people are inadvertently falling between them.”_

The South Norwood Tourist Board spoke to a Mr Nathan Wellbeloved, who we found looking slightly disorientated by the clock tower.

_“Well that would explain a lot,”_ said Mr Wellbeloved on hearing about Professor Cooks’ theory. _“I came out to get a skinny latte and some organic wheatgrass and I’m going home with a bucket of fried chicken and a haircut. Very good value though and I’ve had a nice time. I think I’ll travel through the wormhole again next week!”_

Ms Elsie Foxx-Tone, a local estate agent was keen to highlight the increase in property prices that would result from a wormhole between South Norwood and Crystal Palace, _“As we know the property market has been quite buoyant of late and a wormhole between Crystal Palace and South Norwood would certainly provide a boost to house prices in the area. With a bit of luck I might get a new BMW out of it!”_ Ms Foxx-Tone enthused, _“Furthermore, if we could move the wormhole over a bit to platform 6 ½ at Norwood Junction we would fall within the catchment area for Hogwarts – and you know how much a good school can put on the price of a house!”_

Professor Cooks intends to continue his research throughout the summer.

_“Ideally I’d like to gather some more conclusive data,”_ he said, _“Maybe I could find some of these confused people and conduct some more in depth research on them? I’ve got some spare pens in my lab, between the smoking beagles and the alcoholic greyhounds.”_

_“To be honest,”_ admitted Ms Foxx-Tone, _“I don’t know what exotic matter is – but I’m sure we’ll be able to get some once the farmers’ market opens.”_


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 21, 2015)

new very trendy looking coffee shop to open in stanley halls.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> new very trendy looking coffee shop to open in stanley halls.


I am not sure it is going to be trendy. What makes you say that?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2015)

In fact, I should declare an inside knowledge, here, as I am a trustee at Stanley Halls, so I was part of the decision making to allow the pop up cafe. 

It is for 10 weeks, but one of those has already been spent on decorating and equipping the (previously derelict) space. It is a young couple, who don't have much money, but are wanting to have a go at running a cafe. They are using their own money to decorate and equip it, and are doing the work themselves, with a bit of help from some of the trustees. They have a small child, and the mother is trying to find a way of making a living. I am not convinced that the cafe will be it, personally, because it will need a lot of punters to let it make a profit and, after the 10 weeks, we will have to charge a commercial rent.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2015)

I think they are only doing tea and cakes, and maybe sandwiches and the like. I don't think they will be doing any cooking.

ETA https://croydoncc.wordpress.com/201...-shop-open-in-stanley-halls-special-discount/

Looks like I was wrong about the week spent decorating/equipping counting towards the 10 weeks....


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 22, 2015)

i'll use it. 15 min walk for me.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 22, 2015)

my wife will too when she is on maternity


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2015)

I am looking forward to using it, personally


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 22, 2015)

yes. was fishign the lake last night, lovely, peaceful. i like our little corner of SE london.


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i live in forest hill but got to know portland road a little when i was delivering bread for a few years and it was on my route, and also when a friend managed Oceans Apart pub...also know someone who lives behind Gold Coast...i need to move quickly and im seriously thinking about off Portland Road (for financial reasons)... theres no getting away that is down at heal and its got worse recently - even things like the little angling shop have closed
> 
> have you any ideas what the council are planning? I cant imagine anything would help. Its an architectural issue as much as anything - it just doesnt need all those shop fronts, and cars cant pull up outside them. If you look at a successful local street like Lordship Lane in east dulwich (which even before it became gentrified had lots of surviving local shops), the road is wider and has parking....seems to help


If you moved to south norwood think of all the birds in the country park! Squeeee


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the country park. I jog around it most days.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 22, 2015)

I am going to Norwood Junction every day to get to work. I do like the area. The new aldi is always very busy.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 22, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am looking forward to using it, personally


lets meet up there


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 23, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> lets meet up there


Unfortunately, it's only open from 10 till 4, weekdays, so I'll either have my grandson with me (not at all relaxing) or be working.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 23, 2015)

they must have spent a few quid on gutting it out, redec, 

that's a lot of coffees to sell to break even! still, you never know.

has anyone seen the great IBS bakery way down in selhurst, miles from any life? really frustrating that they couldn't have plotted up in either Thornton heath or SN high streets. Really nice breads and cakes. I give it a year max


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 24, 2015)

Guineveretoo boohoo BigMoaner for starters (any more for any more?)

want to go to the stanley halls pop up coffee place?	 So I can pick your brains about living in the area 
obv with a 4pm finish time that might be impossible


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2015)

sure sounds good.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2015)

we can try that place in south norwood near the station


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2015)

norwood junction, i mean


----------



## Callie (Jul 24, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> they must have spent a few quid on gutting it out, redec,
> 
> that's a lot of coffees to sell to break even! still, you never know.
> 
> has anyone seen the great IBS bakery way down in selhurst, miles from any life? really frustrating that they couldn't have plotted up in either Thornton heath or SN high streets. Really nice breads and cakes. I give it a year max


I think they should change the name it just makes me think of irritable bowel syndrome  I havent been as I wasnt sure where it was but I went past it the it the other day. May have to go and investigate. 

If you guys go to the coffee place in stanley halls when I have a day off I would join you


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 24, 2015)

what about a meet in Yeha Noha on Thursday 13th August early evening time to be debated and agreed at a later date or even another date including the morning of Saturday 15th with small people too?

Callie Guineveretoo BigMoaner boohoo 
and anyone else in the area - I am sorry to be lazy and not look back in the thread


----------



## Callie (Jul 24, 2015)

Im not going to push any dates as August is pretty busy for me BUT if you lot do meet and Im free I will be there


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 24, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Guineveretoo boohoo BigMoaner for starters (any more for any more?)
> 
> want to go to the stanley halls pop up coffee place?	 So I can pick your brains about living in the area
> obv with a 4pm finish time that might be impossible


I will be popping in there at some point, but only really to say hi to the guys who are running it, as I really cannot make the time to be there in those opening hours, other than when I have my grandson.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 24, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what about a meet in Yeha Noha on Thursday 13th August early evening time to be debated and agreed at a later date or even another date including the morning of Saturday 15th with small people too?
> 
> Callie Guineveretoo BigMoaner boohoo
> and anyone else in the area - I am sorry to be lazy and not look back in the thread


Really? Yeha Noha? It closes at 9 or something, doesn't it?

ETA Yeah, I checked - it closes at 9pm.  it also doesn't open until 11 in the morning, which is why I have stopped using it for morning meetings with people


----------



## boohoo (Jul 25, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what about a meet in Yeha Noha on Thursday 13th August early evening time to be debated and agreed at a later date or even another date including the morning of Saturday 15th with small people too?
> 
> Callie Guineveretoo BigMoaner boohoo
> and anyone else in the area - I am sorry to be lazy and not look back in the thread



That sounds like a plan - would be interested. x


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 27, 2015)

estate agent speak about a two bed flat in se25...

_a highly accessible and desired neighborhood_


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> estate agent speak about a two bed flat in se25...
> 
> _a highly accessible and desired neighborhood_


lol. can't be that desired if it's that accessible!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 27, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> estate agent speak about a two bed flat in se25...
> 
> _a highly accessible and desired neighborhood_


Are we now an offshoot of the States? 51st State anyone?


----------



## passenger (Jul 27, 2015)

i love south norwood the old goat house pub, the train  station
the 196 bus, home of the mighty CPFC


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 27, 2015)

passenger said:


> i love south norwood the old goat house pub, the train  station
> the 196 bus, home of the mighty CPFC


The goat house pub was demolished a few years ago. 

The rest is still true, though


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2015)

south norwood lake was nice tonight. me and four other carp fisherman dotted around the lake. stayed until it was too dark too see the inside of my tackle box. at one end of the lake there were a ton of swallows getting the late evening midges, havent seen them in such numbers or going so berzerk. these soon turned into bats. tens of dozens of them. no carp though. only one has been landed in the past two weeks, all 29lb of it (weighing the same as 15 bags of sugar.) i did see a fish leap by the bushes at the railroad end, but they do that just to wind up the fisherman, imo. i have a feeling it'll be years before i catch one, no joke either.


----------



## oryx (Jul 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> south norwood lake was nice tonight. me and four other carp fisherman dotted around the lake. stayed until it was too dark too see the inside of my tackle box. at one end of the lake there were a ton of swallows getting the late evening midges, havent seen them in such numbers or going so berzerk. these soon turned into bats. tens of dozens of them. no carp though. only one has been landed in the past two weeks, all 29lb of it (weighing the same as 15 bags of sugar.) i did see a fish leap by the bushes at the railroad end, but they do that just to wind up the fisherman, imo. i have a feeling it'll be years before i catch one, no joke either.



OH used to live near the lake and really liked it.

When he was living there - early-mid 90s - there was a UXB discovered there! Everyone had to leave their homes for a few hours, leaving the windows open.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 28, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> south norwood lake was nice tonight. me and four other carp fisherman dotted around the lake. stayed until it was too dark too see the inside of my tackle box. at one end of the lake there were a ton of swallows getting the late evening midges, havent seen them in such numbers or going so berzerk. these soon turned into bats. tens of dozens of them. no carp though. only one has been landed in the past two weeks, all 29lb of it (weighing the same as 15 bags of sugar.) i did see a fish leap by the bushes at the railroad end, but they do that just to wind up the fisherman, imo. i have a feeling it'll be years before i catch one, no joke either.


For some reason, I keep seeing flocks of swallows flying around here. I hadn't thought that it may be connected to the fact that we have several lakes.


----------



## Manuka (Sep 25, 2015)

So the pop up cafe is staying on for a year.  Yippee!!! I do like the place.

Also Antic are coming to South Norwood too!!!

Trendy pub company Antic close to securing deal for existing South Norwood boozer


----------



## Manuka (Sep 25, 2015)

So the pop up cafe is staying on for a year.  Yippee!!! I do like the place. 

Also Antic are coming to South Norwood too!!!  

Trendy pub company Antic close to securing deal for existing South Norwood boozer


----------



## Manuka (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Antic... We need a decent pub.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 26, 2015)

We really, really do need a decent pub!! I wish I knew where they are going to be.


----------



## Manuka (Sep 26, 2015)

I reckon Jolly sailor or Wetherspoons...  If it was the Portmanor - fantastic.  So much suspense


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 26, 2015)

Manuka said:


> I reckon Jolly sailor or Wetherspoons...  If it was the Portmanor - fantastic.  So much suspense


Is the Jolly Sailor in trouble? 

What about the Alliance - I heard that the hairdressing salon that was about to open there didn't get planning permission, so maybe they're selling.


----------



## Manuka (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes, I did think the Alliance, but all the bar stuff has been ripped out. Also, I heard that the owner is keeping the premises for a hair academy.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 27, 2015)

Manuka said:


> Yes, I did think the Alliance, but all the bar stuff has been ripped out. Also, I heard that the owner is keeping the premises for a hair academy.


I thought Antic would probably want to refurbish anyway, and I also thought they were refused the change of use application. 

It's in a good position for a pub.


----------



## Manuka (Oct 2, 2015)

It would be great if they took the Alliance. It will be interesting...


----------



## hash tag (Oct 8, 2015)

I know a first timer buyer who has been hunting around for somewhere to buy for months. She decided upon Sth Norwood as it was the closest place
to town that she thought she could afford and the easiest commuting place to work. I don't know exact figures but think she has a budget of around £200K,
which in itself seems crazy. Anyway, she has so far viewed about 40 places, made offers on about 10 and not had one accepted due to being outbid. Some of 
her offers were asking price offers! She was asked in one or two cases if she would like to increase her bid. One or two of the places were open day type
viewings on a particular day. Absolute madness. She is still looking.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 8, 2015)

Hmmmm,	So an article written by estate agent in Crystal Palace,   bigging up South Norwood.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 13, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I know a first timer buyer who has been hunting around for somewhere to buy for months. She decided upon Sth Norwood as it was the closest place
> to town that she thought she could afford and the easiest commuting place to work. I don't know exact figures but think she has a budget of around £200K,
> which in itself seems crazy. Anyway, she has so far viewed about 40 places, made offers on about 10 and not had one accepted due to being outbid. Some of
> her offers were asking price offers! She was asked in one or two cases if she would like to increase her bid. One or two of the places were open day type
> viewings on a particular day. Absolute madness. She is still looking.


I am not finding it easy buying in this area either


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2015)

She was offered no properties to view last weekend!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 13, 2015)

hash tag said:


> She was offered no properties to view last weekend!


I am finding a lack of properties


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 13, 2015)

Two houses opposite me both had signs put up in the last 48 hours, but they went up as "sold"! I guess you need to keep your ear close to the ground, as it were. 

I recently got a letter from Foxtons offering to sell my house. I put it straight in the bin without opening it, because I hate Foxtons, and I also binned the one for my neighbour which was accidentally posted through my door (yes, I know that is illegal, but hey...).  But I did have a moment of being taken aback that the grotty bit of Croydon where I live is in the sights of Foxton, and wondering whether this means gentrification is on its way here, even.  The house over the road has, seemingly, been sold by them.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 13, 2015)

Foxton have deep claws into croydon


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 13, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Foxton have deep claws into croydon


So it would seem, but I have only recently noticed them around here.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 13, 2015)

I am  That the market has changed so much in that area in a few months


----------



## ffsear (Oct 13, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Foxton have deep claws into croydon



Yep,  spotted 4 signs on my way to South Croydon station this morning


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 13, 2015)

It is depressing


----------



## shar (Oct 16, 2015)

Right, all you SE25rs! Don't forget the Roller Disco at Stanley Hall tomorrow. It is part of the South Norwood and Thornton Heath Film Festival. 

Choice of two films - Whip it at 5pm and Zanadu at 8pm

South Norwood & Thornton Heath - Whip It (+ Roller Disco)


----------



## boohoo (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> The Tesco is Thornton Heath is the single most depressing place on earth. I find Thornton Heath really moody, whereas South Norwood is fairly amiable. The top end of Portland Rd can seem a little forbidding but I never had a sniff of bother walking down there late at night for the five years I lived there.



I like the Tesco - especially at 10 at night - it's  a bit random and quite busy. Not as good as drunk shopping Streatham Tesco's at midnight.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 20, 2015)

I found people helpful and friendly recently when I've been in that tesco


----------



## TimB73 (Dec 1, 2015)

This Sat Dec 5 - second installment of the South Norwood Clocktower Market...outside Aldi in Station Street.

First was a couple of weeks ago and was a great success. See link...

South Norwood Clocktower market hailed as success as stalls sell out

Will have a mix of food, crafts, live music and a story teller for the kids.

Come one come all!


----------



## TimB73 (Dec 2, 2015)

Some more positive news. It's been a long time in the planning but council have provided the following "blueprint" for public realm work in South Norwood. It's pretty detailed and as far as I'm concerned will be great for the area;

https://www.croydon.gov.uk/sites/de...ds/Connected Croydon - South Norwood plan.pdf


----------



## Manuka (Dec 7, 2015)

So what to peeps think of the public realm plans?


----------



## TimB73 (Dec 8, 2015)

Overall very happy with the plans. At first I thought waiting until March 2017 to start work in Portland and Station Roads was an unnecessary delay but upon further consideration understand why given the need to put the work to tender, select a provider and ensure all impacted have a chance to have their say before work commences.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks alright. Not sure it will bring the shops back to life though.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 24, 2016)

Murder probe launched after young man found stabbed to death in South Norwood Recreation Ground


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 29, 2016)

PHOTOS: First pictures of Joshua Asante, the teenager accused of murdering David Darko

if these young uns are going to fight, fight with your fists FFS. fucking awful stuff.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 31, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Murder probe launched after young man found stabbed to death in South Norwood Recreation Ground



19 year-old *Darnell Martin* has now also been charged with murder:

David Darko killing: Second man charged with murder


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 12, 2016)

Dunno if that will work. It is a link to a facebook page advertising a soul night at Stanley Halls.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 12, 2016)

Bollocks.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 24, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> ...
> 
> Portland Road is _not good_ at the moment. Lots of businesses have failed, and some of the new ones are struggling. There is a _new cupcake cafe_ just next to the wonderful Thai restaurant, _but it is not succeeding_. There is also a new bagel shop just down the road, but it is not quite close enough to the station to pick up casual trade, so I don't think that is succeeding either. Most of the pubs on that road have gone, apart from the couple on the corner of the High Street, which are basically just football pubs and not very friendly.
> 
> ... _No-one seems to go to Portland Road_.





Guineveretoo said:


> ... I was upset when the model shop shut, actually, but I agree that it was a shame when the angling shop shut, more recently.
> 
> ... But it needs some serious investment and some innovative marketing and brave business people to take the plunge, and it needs locals to support the businesses on the road. _Like the new bagel shop, and the couple of cupcake cafes which have opened_, I suppose.
> 
> I know quite a few people who are _househunting on the roads around Portland Road_, and I think it is a wise move, as the rail links if nothing else _will make the area increasingly attractive_ and, as more new and energetic/enthusiastic (?) people move in, this should help the area revive?





Guineveretoo said:


> ... when I moved here 14 years ago there were _at least 5 pubs on that road_, none of them flash. _Now there are none_. I think that's a shame.
> 
> I also think _we should support attempts to run small businesses in the area_, and anything to open up boarded up shops. If it was a *vibrant*, busy area, perhaps there'd be less fly tipping, and fewer gangs.



While the ethnic majority concerns itself with a lack of pubs, bagel shops and "cupcake cafes", and calls for more support for "small businesses" while simultaneously launching a racial boycott of existing "small businesses", the road where "no-one" goes could do with improved safety measures to protect local residents, including, presumably, the many people who already live there and are not "househunting" in adjacent roads in order to make the area where they live more "vibrant":

Woman pushing child in buggy hit by truck on zebra crossing in South Norwood (click for more)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 25, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> While the ethnic majority concerns itself with a lack of pubs, bagel shops and "cupcake cafes", and calls for more support for "small businesses" while simultaneously launching a racial boycott of existing "small businesses", the road where "no-one" goes could do with improved safety measures to protect local residents, including, presumably, the many people who already live there and are not "househunting" in adjacent roads in order to make the area where they live more "vibrant":
> 
> Woman pushing child in buggy hit by truck on zebra crossing in South Norwood (click for more)


Are you accusing me of racism? 

I genuinely have no idea what point you are making by doing a multi-quote of my posts.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2016)

Someone's on a wind up...

That Stanley halls soul thing looks great... Always wanted a reason to go in there.... What date is it please?

Was it 20tg Feb? If so next time.
The name might need shortening


----------



## Manuka (Mar 2, 2016)

So Antic are coming - Apparently they'll open in summer.   ABOUT TIME. I'M VERY THIRSTY.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Someone's on a wind up...
> 
> That Stanley halls soul thing looks great... Always wanted a reason to go in there.... What date is it please?
> 
> ...



I live down the road


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2016)

Manuka said:


> So Antic are coming - Apparently they'll open in summer.   ABOUT TIME. I'M VERY THIRSTY.



But where will it be?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 2, 2016)

how you finding S norwood/t heath boohoo? getting on with it?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> how you finding S norwood/t heath boohoo? getting on with it?



I really like the place. I knew I would.  Now waiting for April to find out what school my daughter will go to!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 2, 2016)

same!


----------



## SE25 (Mar 2, 2016)

anyone been to that pop up coffee place in Stanley Halls? Never noticed it before though if it's good then I'd probably go there often for a flat white in the morning. At the risk of sounding a bit thick, where exactly is it?


----------



## Manuka (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep, that pop up coffee place is great. The only place in SE25 for my breakfast
Egg Benedict! Mmmmm


----------



## Manuka (Mar 2, 2016)

Antic going to William Stanley.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 2, 2016)

Manuka said:


> Antic going to William Stanley.


where's that?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, I'd rather it stay as a spoons!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah, there is a bit of me that is disappointed that Antic have bought the Wetherspoons. I would rather they rejuvenated closed pubs...

Plus, this means we are going to have to have an Urban meet in the William Stanley while we still can!!


----------



## Manuka (Mar 3, 2016)

If they do well on the High St. Who knows they may think about getting another pub in the area...


----------



## Thenorthwood (Mar 3, 2016)

If this (Antic)is true it's great news and a chance to really start rebuilding the area and move on all the dross that drink there now. A good pub will bring in better restaurants than the chicken shacks we have now and other shops like Crystal Palace. After seeing a steady decline in South Norwood in the thirty odd years I've lived here the grass roots of recovery are at last being seen such as the regeneration work, the local community support for Stanley Halls and many other examples. I'd love to see a gentrified South Norwood it has the potential with wonderful housing stock and great transport links.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

Thenorthwood said:


> If this (Antic)is true it's great news and a chance to really start rebuilding the area and move on all the dross that drink there now. A good pub will bring in better restaurants than the chicken shacks we have now and other shops like Crystal Palace. After seeing a steady decline in South Norwood in the thirty odd years I've lived here the grass roots of recovery are at last being seen such as the regeneration work, the local community support for Stanley Halls and many other examples. I'd love to see a gentrified South Norwood it has the potential with wonderful housing stock and great transport links.


Posts like this make me pleased they chose south Norwood not Thornton heath.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

There's only a certain type who wishes for gentrification, I.e. Abusive house prices, businesses that serve such folk who can afford to live there. What south Norwood needs is a bloody good scrub and more house proud folk who don't use their front gardens as rubbish tips...sooner that than 600k for a three bed, a few coffee bars and restaurants - no thanks. You know some of us have a vague hope that our kids might one day live locally or that, gasp, one might even one day get a bigger property in the same area instead forever being pushed out to Crawley and the like!


----------



## Thenorthwood (Mar 3, 2016)

Nothing wrong with improving the area something should be also be done with Thornton Heath. I don't understand why people don't embrace change and improvement and always put it down to some conspiracy of rich people robbing the poor.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

improving yes, regeneration yes, gentrification, no thanks.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

thing ismate, what is london turning into? are you rich? if not, what'll be left for you?


----------



## Thenorthwood (Mar 3, 2016)

Not rich but I've worked hard for what I've got perhaps if a few more adopted that ethic and stopped expecting the Govt to support them we might all be better off. London needs to and does evolve otherwise we'd still be living in Victorian slums (No doubt the rich and the bankers were to blame for those as well!)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 3, 2016)

Thenorthwood said:


> Not rich but I've worked hard for what I've got perhaps if a few more adopted that ethic and stopped expecting the Govt to support them we might all be better off. London needs to and does evolve otherwise we'd still be living in Victorian slums (No doubt the rich and the bankers were to blame for those as well!)


Good troll attempt

boohoo might be able to offer a more nuanced analysis of the Victorian housing period 

Many many many people work very hard and yet still struggle to put a secure roof over their head


----------



## Thenorthwood (Mar 3, 2016)

So Miss-Shelf what do you propose? No regeneration and just let the area decline? The regeneration can bring more housing with it and can be a mix of housing associations and home ownership.Just look at the housing being built in Croydon as an example. I must admit I'm not a great fan of high rise especially having lived in council flat in the past but like in Hong Kong it's the only answer with high populations and limited space. Come into the real world Miss-Shelf and allow those hard working people to have their own homes


----------



## Callie (Mar 3, 2016)

Thenorthwood said:


> So Miss-Shelf what do you propose? No regeneration and just let the area decline? The regeneration can bring more housing with it and can be a mix of housing associations and home ownership.Just look at the housing being built in Croydon as an example. I must admit I'm not a great fan of high rise especially having lived in council flat in the past but like in Hong Kong it's the only answer with high populations and limited space. Come into the real world Miss-Shelf and allow those hard working people to have their own homes


How many local Croydon people do you think are buying the high rise new apartments in Croydon? 300k+ for a 1 bed flat.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

Thenorthwood said:


> So Miss-Shelf what do you propose? No regeneration and just let the area decline? The regeneration can bring more housing with it and can be a mix of housing associations and home ownership.Just look at the housing being built in Croydon as an example. I must admit I'm not a great fan of high rise especially having lived in council flat in the past but like in Hong Kong it's the only answer with high populations and limited space. Come into the real world Miss-Shelf and allow those hard working people to have their own homes


but you were saying you wanted the area gentrified which means the end result is just a tiny portion of hte local population can live there and inevitably move out.


----------



## Thenorthwood (Mar 3, 2016)

I agree London prices are too high so what to do. Build more homes or reduce the number of people moving to London. As the latter can't happen we have to build more. Oh wait there is a third option Comrade Corbyn could nationalise the housing stock of the UK. In the meantime I only wrote in to welcome Antic to South Norwood, I hope it happens ,gastro pub with champagne cocktails -lovely


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> There's only a certain type who wishes for gentrification, I.e. Abusive house prices, businesses that serve such folk who can afford to live there. What south Norwood needs is a bloody good scrub and more house proud folk who don't use their front gardens as rubbish tips...sooner that than 600k for a three bed, a few coffee bars and restaurants - no thanks. You know some of us have a vague hope that our kids might one day live locally or that, gasp, one might even one day get a bigger property in the same area instead forever being pushed out to Crawley and the like!



So your family for generations to come has more right to live in a certain area than others.

Doesn't sound very fair to me.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 3, 2016)

Thenorthwood said:


> So Miss-Shelf what do you propose? No regeneration and just let the area decline? The regeneration can bring more housing with it and can be a mix of housing associations and home ownership.Just look at the housing being built in Croydon as an example. I must admit I'm not a great fan of high rise especially having lived in council flat in the past but like in Hong Kong it's the only answer with high populations and limited space. Come into the real world Miss-Shelf and allow those hard working people to have their own homes


So funny


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> So funny



So funny you can't coordinate a sensible reply


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2016)

Improving an area by improving the lives and life chances of the people living there is great.  Pricing the poorest out of the area to replace them with richer people isn't really an improvement overall.  The poor are still poor just shunted about and crammed into ever shittier accommodation, or the street. 

But you both know that anyway, little troll twins.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 3, 2016)

"come into the real world"

You score 20 points on the cunt meter.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 3, 2016)

BTW, you clearly haven't got a fucking clue if you don't understand how class and wealth existed in Victorian times so that we ended up with slum areas.


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Improving an area by improving the lives and life chances of the people living there is great.  Pricing the poorest out of the area to replace them with richer people isn't really an improvement overall.  The poor are still poor just shunted about and crammed into ever shittier accommodation, or the street.
> 
> But you both know that anyway, little troll twins.



There seems to be a theme on here if calling anybody with a different viewpoint a troll.

And it's pretty basic.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 3, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> There seems to be a theme on here if calling anybody with a different viewpoint a troll.
> 
> And it's pretty basic.



Have you given up on the students occupy… thread where you appear to not be able to discuss/respond to points properly?


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Improving an area by improving the lives and life chances of the people living there is great.  Pricing the poorest out of the area to replace them with richer people isn't really an improvement overall.  The poor are still poor just shunted about and crammed into ever shittier accommodation, or the street.
> 
> But you both know that anyway, little troll twins.



It's called competition. When you play football do you expect the other side to sit by and let you boot goals in.

If a place gets nicer more people will want to live there.

Who are you to deny them that want ?

Who are you to deny them it if they've worked that bit harder to live in a nicer place ?

...nobody.


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Have you given up on the students occupy… thread where you appear to not be able to discuss/respond to points properly?



Back as soon as you like. Has anybody structured anything meaningful in reply to my last yet ? Or just swearing and moral back slapping.

Please pop back and update me


----------



## Thenorthwood (Mar 3, 2016)

Wealthy and poor people living together have been part of civilisations through the ages and I can't see that changing under any Govt. As Barry and I are being shouted down and being called the troll twins what do the others want for South Norwood and similar Greater London areas as I haven't read any suggestions so far?


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'd just like to clarify that I don't consider myself 'shouted down' !

The more people swear and behave like spoilt teenagers, the more confirmation I have that they have no come back. Give me more.


----------



## Manuka (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so looking forward to Antic arriving. It will definitely pull up the area. I love Coffee Craft too and I wish there were a couple more restaurants and coffee shops and I'll be satisfied (for a bit)!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 3, 2016)

As I say, I would also be looking forward to Antic coming if they were not taking over an existing, cheap pub. Several pubs have closed in South Norwood in the last few years. One was illegally converted to flats, and there is a battle going on to reinstate it. Another one keeps failing to get planning permission to change its use, so is just sitting there empty. There is another one which has been closed for ages, near Tesco Express on Portland Road, which would have been good. The Wetherspoons, however, is still trading and is the only cheap pub for miles around.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> BTW, you clearly haven't got a fucking clue if you don't understand how class and wealth existed in Victorian times so that we ended up with slum areas.



Without trolling - it's quite funny how areas that wouldn't be considered 25/30/40 years ago are now desirable.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> It's called competition. When you play football do you expect the other side to sit by and let you boot goals in.
> 
> If a place gets nicer more people will want to live there.
> 
> ...


A lot of people don't see life as one endless competition.  Sooner a real community than a rich ghetto. No real thoughts on antic moving in, just annoyed at gentriifers who feel they know what's best for the people who already live in the area.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

Manuka said:


> I'm so looking forward to Antic arriving. It will definitely pull up the area. I love Coffee Craft too and I wish there were a couple more restaurants and coffee shops and I'll be satisfied (for a bit)!



Antic will do a faux refurb, strip the building to the rafters and charge more for the priviledge of edgy.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

Thenorthwood said:


> Wealthy and poor people living together have been part of civilisations through the ages and I can't see that changing under any Govt.?



It is changing NOW...you only have to look around - so no need to be wilfully blind.


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> A lot of people don't see life as one endless competition.  Sooner a real community than a rich ghetto. No real thoughts on antic moving in, just annoyed at gentriifers who feel they know what's best for the people who already live in the area.



I'm not too keen on the competition thing either...but it's a fact you can't get away from. You can't just expect others to not want what you want. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Antic will do a faux refurb, strip the building to the rafters and charge more for the priviledge of edgy.



I'm not that familiar with Antic...but I'm guessing it's chain...and chains nice as they might be will never have character.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

think rustic, artisan, and a feeling like you've been mugged when you've paid the bill!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

still, it'll probably put another 50-100k on the houses, so terrific. meaning an ever dwindeling number of people will actually be able to live there.


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

Bring it on...cash in on the rise...move somewhere with better pubs. Win win.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> boot goals in.
> 
> If a place gets nicer more people will want to live there.



Oh I think you will find that in some places part of the whole 'regeneration' game is to go into vibrant, culturally diverse areas, systematically price out the very communities that made them interesting places to live in the first place and then sanitize them by building abundant 'cunt hutches' under the guise of affordable housing... That £5 pint and £3 coffee doesn't taste any better and you know it. 

/unfortunate cunts don't know better
/ripped off cunts by buy to let landlords and developers
/more money than sense or lacking social conscience cunts
/greedy cunts who buy and then sell for ridiculous profits
/smug, arrogant and decluded cunts who feel like they are winning some big competition and like to brag about it.


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh I think you will find that in some places part of the whole 'regeneration' game is to go into vibrant, culturally diverse areas, systematically price out the very communities that made them interesting places to live in the first place and then sanitize them by building abundant 'cunt hutches' under the guise of affordable housing... That £5 pint and £3 coffee doesn't taste any better and you know it.
> 
> /unfortunate cunts don't know better
> /ripped off cunts by buy to let landlords and developers
> ...



Yeah...like it's just a big conspiracy...somebody is controlling the whole thing with only evil in mind.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 3, 2016)

Antic are going to Norbury too, getting ever closer to BigMoaner 

Antic advance plans for William Stanley and Norbury Mews


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

I dunno...I just don't dunno....it's a fucker - you want your area to "improve" always but what does that entail...

I agree with BM about a bit of pride. I clean the beach* where I work. I always pick up others litter in the park. I do this to make the place look nice....I ain't "cleaning for the queen" but think we need to have more responsibility for our environment....

Fuck me - I'm officially old!




*
foreshore.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 3, 2016)

I still can't believe they opened in Wallington tbh, well not opened but took over a soulless pub that was previously a branch of Boots.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Antic are going to Norbury too, getting ever closer to BigMoaner
> 
> Antic advance plans for William Stanley and Norbury Mews


the heath will never be taken


----------



## Dan U (Mar 3, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> the heath will never be taken


Croydon Council think otherwise 

Thornton Heath regeneration meetings, Feb 27 and Mar 2


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> I dunno...I just don't dunno....it's a fucker you want your area to "improve" always but what does that entail...
> 
> I agree with BM about a bit of pride. I clean the beach where I work. I always pick up others litter in the park. I do this to make the place look nice....I ain't "cleaning for the queen" but think we need to have more responsibility for our environment....
> 
> Fuck me - I'm officially old!


dont get me started on the litter thing mate  i'm borderline obsessed. i've reported 3 fly tips this week and litter picked my whole street. i'm 35. I'm turning into a Nigel!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Yeah...like it's just a big conspiracy...somebody is controlling the whole thing with only evil in mind.



Just takes deluded, self centred fuckers to collude, think their winning some imaginary competition, think their cunt hutches give them some kind of status, like they are suddenly more worthwhile and important, like the world suddenly loves them more and bwoy are there going places!

Everyone else is just bitter and jealous, haven't worked hard enough, don't know the meaning of culture and have nothing to offer the neighbourhood.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Croydon Council think otherwise
> 
> Thornton Heath regeneration meetings, Feb 27 and Mar 2


that's just sprucing the high street. won't have any effect on rents/house prices.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> dont get me started on the litter thing mate  i'm borderline obsessed. i've reported 3 fly tips this week and litter picked my whole street. i'm 35. I'm turning into a Nigel!



Well - you are closer to the ground now so it's to be expected


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Just takes deluded, self centred fuckers to collude, think their winning some imaginary competition, think their cunt hutches give them some kind of status, like they are suddenly more worthwhile and important, like the world suddenly loves them more and bwoy are there going places!
> 
> Everyone else is just bitter and jealous, haven't worked hard enough, don't know the meaning of culture and have nothing to offer the neighbourhood.



You need to watch less TV.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

I was looking at a place a few years ago then realised I was about 50 yards from Selhurst Park..I couldn't deal with that 

Bless them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> I was looking at a place a few years ago then realised I was about 50 yards from Selhurst Park..I couldn't deal with that
> 
> Bless them.


get down the den this season mate, the goals are flying in. the good times are coming back.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> You need to watch less TV.



I don't have one, haven't done for over a decade. Keep up the puerile comebacks and avoid the discussion though it's in keeping with your pointless competitive streak


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> get down the den this season mate, the goals are flying in. the good times are coming back.



I'd get called a glory hunter though 

Or something that rhymes with that - will do and even get my mum to do sandwiches!


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I don't have one, haven't done for over a decade. Keep up the puerile comebacks and avoid the discussion though it's in keeping with your pointless competitive streak



Please revisit your expletive ridden rants and consider if they fit in the 'puerile' category


----------



## Barry43210 (Mar 3, 2016)

Come on Rutita it can't take that long to read your own material.

What's the conclusion...peurile or not ?


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok people....let's calm down and not be so serious apart from them that think that "Norwood" should not be known as the "Lake District" they can go do one!

Lake District name claim by South Norwood tourist group - BBC News

Pickles won the WC!

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/b9/Pickles_dog.jpg


----------



## Thenorthwood (Mar 3, 2016)

Well I'll be pleased when it opens and it looks like I won't have the pleasure of meeting the majority of contributors to this debate. From what I've read elsewhere they will be too busy protesting to allow in more refugees to add to London's population.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2016)

Thenorthwood said:


> Well I'll be pleased when it opens and it looks like I won't have the pleasure of meeting the majority of contributors to this debate. From what I've read elsewhere they will be too busy protesting to allow in more refugees to add to London's population.


go away


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

Thenorthwood said:


> Well I'll be pleased when it opens and it looks like I won't have the pleasure of meeting the majority of contributors to this debate. From what I've read elsewhere they will be too busy protesting to allow in more refugees to add to London's population.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2016)

Thenorthwood said:


> Well I'll be pleased when it opens and it looks like I won't have the pleasure of meeting the majority of contributors to this debate. From what I've read elsewhere they will be too busy protesting to allow in more refugees to add to London's population.



Like I said. CUNT. 



> #trolls delight in suffering #TrollAidhttps://www.youcaring.com/calais-action-510175…#calaisjungle Turn #ignorance into good


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Like I said. CUNT.



Ahhhhh and relax.....trolls trolls to get upset....let's not use language on a troll...and 1 2 3 4...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Ahhhhh and relax.....trolls trolls to get upset....let's not use language on a troll...and 1 2 3 4...



Give over.  I'm off to bed, relaxed as can be. 

Feel free to contribute to #trollaid.


----------



## xenon (Mar 3, 2016)

Jesus there are no standards any more Refugees, Comrade Corbyn, workshy drinkers, rich and poor living side by side, cash in and move somewhere better.

You mouth breathing fuckwits.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 3, 2016)

xenon said:


> Jesus there are no standards any more Refugees, Comrade Corbyn, workshy drinkers, rich and poor living side by side, cash in and move somewhere better.
> 
> You mouth breathing fuckwits.



Are you talking about me..I am a mouth breather - but that's just my lungs fucked.


----------



## xenon (Mar 4, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Are you talking about me..I am a mouth breather - but that's just my lungs fucked.



 The daily Mail, life isn't fair, shutup lefties, I like cocktails brigade.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 4, 2016)

xenon said:


> The daily Mail, life isn't fair, shutup lefties, I like cocktails brigade.



Are you calling me a DM inspired voter?


----------



## xenon (Mar 4, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Are you calling me a DM inspired voter?



Nah.  But I haven't read the whole thread TBH.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> BTW, you clearly haven't got a fucking clue if you don't understand how class and wealth existed in Victorian times so that we ended up with slum areas.



I would never rever to Sth Norwood as a slum!



alfajobrob said:


> I was looking at a place a few years ago then realised I was about 50 yards from Selhurst Park..I couldn't deal with that
> 
> A young girlfriend of mine, no interest in footie, just lost a flat in Holmesdale Rd; the footie certainly did not bother her apart from putting £££££'s on the price. Besides, it is only once a fortnight for a few months of the year.
> 
> Bless them.





BigMoaner said:


> get down the den this season mate, the goals are flying in. the good times are coming back.



The Lions have their own fight on their hands. The council (?) have been trying to sell the land around the ground for developement into housing.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 19, 2016)

Manuka  or anyone else involved in the free film festival in this area:  when are meetings for volunteers?
I am still hoping that I will be moving to thornton heath and part of keeping that faith is getting involved in the area ahead of time
so far that has involved a swim in the leisure centre and a visit to a v friendly caff (when I've got my caff then I feel at home)
I am looking for more things to do on a quick visit to the area - maybe next time I'll spend an hour in Tesco and the 'spoons


----------



## GarveyLives (May 15, 2016)

They're coming to make the area more 'vibrant' ("Jon" and "Libby" have already arrived) ...

Let’s move to South Norwood and Thornton Heath, south London (click for more)




*They're coming.*​


----------



## discobastard (May 15, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> They're coming to make the area more 'vibrant' ("Jon" and "Libby" have already arrived) ...
> 
> Let’s move to South Norwood and Thornton Heath, south London (click for more)
> 
> ...


Well done. Another sterling contribution.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 2, 2016)

South Norwood and Thornton Heath Free Film Festival

meeting 7 June - Guineveretoo BigMoaner


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 3, 2016)

The Croydon Comedy Festival is on at the moment, including weekly shows at the Gold Coast pub in South Norwood. 

Croydon Comedy Festival

The Gold Coast is worth a visit anyway - there are not that many pubs serving Ghanaian food, for example.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 7, 2016)

Come to my local park!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 13, 2016)

The charity that is now running Stanley Halls is looking for a new chairperson, preferably with some commercial experience. 

Details are on this website. 

If anyone is interested, they need to contact our current Chair, Kathy Bee. Her email address is Kathy@kathybee.co.uk or her telephone number is 07788852385

Closing date for applications is 4 July.

Chair of trustees


----------



## Thenorthwood (Jun 19, 2016)

Good to see the community working together to maintain Stanley Halls and trying to save the Ship. With the general improvement work going on the High Street is starting to look and feel better and the Station Road improvement works will help especially when the old DHSS building and the site opposite the stations main entrance is redeveloped. I'm hopeful that South Norwood can return to the vibrant area that it once was over thirty five years ago. Also looking forward to the opening of the new pub which I believe could be the catalyst to attracting more restaurants and shops to the area. Regeneration long overdue.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 4, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> The charity that is now running Stanley Halls is looking for a new chairperson, preferably with some commercial experience.
> 
> Details are on this website.
> 
> ...


The deadline is actually 11 July - there was an error in the advert - so not too late.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 4, 2016)

South Norwood Network - Blank Component

See some of you at the festival fair on Sunday (10th July) if not at one of the other events.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 5, 2016)

Also this weekend, the emerging street market on station road - the Clocktower market. 

It's becoming a regular event. Check it out. Support it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> South Norwood Network - Blank Component
> 
> See some of you at the festival fair on Sunday (10th July) if not at one of the other events.


This festival is on all day from 11. There's live music and beer/cider as well as a range of community and other stalls.

The weather forecast is looking good, if slightly cloudy to begin with. 

"Large stage with live music from midday to 6:30pm
Funfair, Slides & Bouncy Castles
Food Stalls including; Burgers, Hog Roast, German Sausages, Caribbean, Malaysian, Thai, Cakes & Ice Cream
Over 20 Arts & Crafts Stalls
Beer Tent courtesy of The SNCC. Serving Real Ale from the Hogs Back Brewery, Cider & Wine.
Display Area including;
Dance Schools, Bop and Boogie, Music and
The Far Isles Medieval Society
Face painting
Charity Raffle: Great Prizes
Plus lots more!"

There are also events at Stanley Hall, including this evening. What’s On – Stanley Halls


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 10, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> 19 year-old *Darnell Martin* has now also been charged with murder:
> 
> David Darko killing: Second man charged with murder



Teenager Darnell Martin admits knifing to death South Norwood David Darko - but claims stabbing was self-defence after drug deal with Joshua Asante went wrong


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> This festival is on all day from 11. There's live music and beer/cider as well as a range of community and other stalls.
> 
> The weather forecast is looking good, if slightly cloudy to begin with.
> 
> ...


Doh! Wish I had seen this earlier.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Doh! Wish I had seen this earlier.


Well - I did refer to it repeatedly both here and on Facebook.


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2016)

Been stuck at work otherwise would have looked along. Hope it was a good turnout, it's been a lovely day.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

Callie said:


> Been stuck at work otherwise would have looked along. Hope it was a good turnout, it's been a lovely day.


It wasn't lovely for the first two hours, which neatly coincided with my shift 

We had gusty wind, which blew our gazebo down and our banners hit me in the back. We then spent the next hour sheltering from rain whilst trying to hold our leaflets in place, whilst waiting for someone to turn up with tent pegs. By this time, the music had started and it was really loud, so we could hardly hear anyone speaking to us anyway. 

I ended up doing lots of walking and driving backwards and forwards and then went to collect my stuff and help them take the stall down and then walk back to my house. 

So I am completely knackered and I have no idea if it was a good turn out or not because I wasn't there for that bit


----------



## Manuka (Jul 27, 2016)

Please forward the following on to any start up businesses you think souls suit Portland Road


Portland Road competition


----------



## Manuka (Jul 27, 2016)

LAST CHANCE TO WIN FREE SHOP SPACE IN SOUTH NORWOOD

The closing date is fast approaching to win a valuable prize of free rent on two freshly refurbished shops in Portland Road, South Norwood.

The successful winners of the council-funded competition will get up to six months free use of the 32 and 40sqm units just a couple of minutes’ walk from the busy Norwood Junction station.

Shorter-term projects will also be considered, and the aim is to see the shops used for the next twelve months, so more than two applications may be chosen.

Judges are looking for imaginative ideas for new or expanding enterprises which could take advantage of the expected growth in trade around South Norwood’s increasingly vibrant High Street.

Alongside the rent-free offer, the council will also provide dedicated business support and help with publicity and marketing to get the new ventures off the ground. Some businesses or community organisations could also qualify for small business rates relief.

The initiative is part of a wider package of council-led regeneration measures which is seeing £1.65million invested in improved public spaces, cultural activities and events, and business support.

Councillor Mark Watson, cabinet member for economy and jobs, said: “We’re looking for people with vision, ambition and creativity who we can help and support to breathe life back into these empty shops. Our high streets and district centres are really important, so it’s vital we do everything we can to keep them lively, vibrant and commercially viable.”

The project is a key part of the council’s wider investment plans to reinvigorate shops and businesses around the area.

Hannah Pemberton, whose business ‘The Kitchen Alchemist’ provides specialist recipe development and food photography, is based in the area and said: “I don’t just live and work in South Norwood, I’m passionate about how the area can improve. I’ve been helping lobby for even better transport connections, and I’m delighted that the council is now investing to boost business opportunities in the area.”

Details of how to apply are available at http://www.croydon.gov.uk/portland-road.

The deadline for proposals to be sent in is Friday 19 August, 2016.


Portland Road competition
Win a FREE Pop-up Shop Are you an entrepreneur, an artist or a local community group needing room to grow your business?
CROYDON.GOV.UK


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 23, 2016)

Get your tickets now for the wonderful production of Jack which will be on at Stanley Halls in South Norwood soon.

Jack

And this is an interview with the director:

Jack: Christmas Extravaganza – What’s It All About?

For anyone who doesn't know, Stanley Halls is run by a charity which is trying to keep these halls in use for and by the community. Half the proceeds from the ticket sales of this production, will go to the charity.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 7, 2016)

South Norwood Tourist Board has been up to mischief, I reckon 







Mannequin holding chicken drumstick appears in South Norwood


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2016)

Sirena said:


> South Norwood Tourist Board has been up to mischief, I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 7, 2016)

Sirena said:


> South Norwood Tourist Board has been up to mischief, I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like it a lot better if she wasn't hanging on a cross. In the photo above she looks like she could be the angel of the South. But can't bear the crucifix image - grim.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'd like it a lot better if she wasn't hanging on a cross. In the photo above she looks like she could be the angel of the South. But can't bear the crucifix image - grim.



I know - it does look like a crucifixion! But, apparently, it's a shop mannequin which its owner reckons dates from the days of bat wings on women's clothes.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm excited. I just found out that the Portland Arms pub opened a couple of hours ago. 

That's the second new pub to open in South Norwood recently. This time, it's on the site of a pub that was boarded up for years.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2016)

Also, there are still tickets left for the film club showing of the Muppets Christmas Carol at Stanley Halls.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> ....


no need to crucify her for past fashion mistakes.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> no need to crucify her for past fashion mistakes.


She was vandalised and taken away


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2017)

In other news, part of my road is currently cordoned off as a knife-wielding burglar is evading capture.

Chaos on the road, as it is a busy thoroughfare and the police are trying to manage traffic chaos as well as track down the burglar as it gets dark.

According to news reports on the internet, they have failed, and he has escaped. This is actually making me feel quite nervous, and I have decided that I am staying at home (I was going to go shopping)!

ETA - the knife wielder escaped initially but ended up sitting on a garage on one of the side streets, still holding the knife and with a police spot light on him. 

He reportedly demanded cigarettes, which he didn't get. 

After several hours, he came down and was taken away. 

He looked like a young man. 

One of the locals say they saw him earlier on knocking on doors and saying that he was in trouble, but being turned away.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> I'm excited. I just found out that the Portland Arms pub opened a couple of hours ago.
> 
> That's the second new pub to open in South Norwood recently. This time, it's on the site of a pub that was boarded up for years.


It is great, btw.

Including serving local beers. The only food they are doing at the moment are burgers, including a cauliflower one for people like me who don't eat meat.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 11, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> She was vandalised and taken away


I think that's sort of appropriate.  It was the end of the xmas season anyway.

Think of her like one of thse incredibly elaborate Buddhist sand paintings where, once the ceremonial is finished, the painting is just blown away.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2017)

Sirena said:


> I think that's sort of appropriate.  It was the end of the xmas season anyway.
> 
> Think of her like one of thse incredibly elaborate Buddhist sand paintings where, once the ceremonial is finished, the painting is just blown away.


It happened before Christmas, actually. 

But I don't think she was meant to be a Christmas decoration. I thought she was meant to be art.


----------



## Callie (Jan 11, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> It is great, btw.
> 
> Including serving local beers. The only food they are doing at the moment are burgers, including a cauliflower one for people like me who don't eat meat.


What are the local beers they have? Did you know that the Volden Brewery which supplies the Antic Chain is based in Croydon?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2017)

Callie said:


> What are the local beers they have? Did you know that the Volden Brewery which supplies the Antic Chain is based in Croydon?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2017)

I am not a beer drinker, so those mean nothing to me, but I understand from beer drinkers in my family that Hepcat is good and is local. They have a policy, apparently, of supporting local breweries.

I just found out, whilst looking for that photo, that they also do a range of different teas.

They are on facebook:  The Portland Arms | Facebook


----------



## discobastard (Jan 11, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am not a beer drinker, so those mean nothing to me, but I understand from beer drinkers in my family that Hepcat is good and is local. They have a policy, apparently, of supporting local breweries.
> 
> I just found out, whilst looking for that photo, that they also do a range of different teas.
> 
> They are on facebook:  The Portland Arms | Facebook


Hepcat is indeed great. Made by Gipsy Hill Brewery [emoji1360]


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 11, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> In other news, part of my road is currently cordoned off as a knife-wielding burglar is evading capture.
> 
> Chaos on the road, as it is a busy thoroughfare and the police are trying to manage traffic chaos as well as track down the burglar as it gets dark.
> 
> ...


Sad story
It explains why the 410 was going awol last night in Thornton Heath


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Sad story
> It explains why the 410 was going awol last night in Thornton Heath


Not really - it was diverted down Portland Road, and shouldn't have gone anywhere near Thornton Heath!!!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 11, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Sad story
> It explains why the 410 was going awol last night in Thornton Heath



Someone died in a house fire in South Norwood yesterday afternoon =- that might have affected the bus.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 11, 2017)

boohoo said:


> Someone died in a house fire in South Norwood yesterday afternoon =- that might have affected the bus.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2017)

boohoo said:


> Someone died in a house fire in South Norwood yesterday afternoon =- that might have affected the bus.


That was on Birchanger Road, and was happening at the same time as the siege on Davidson Road, which confused everybody, including the press, because there were helicopters and ambulances and fire engines all over the place and it was not clear what was for what, and roads were closed in two different areas, but within yards of each other. 

But that didn't affect the bus, either. It went along Morland Road and then Portland Road and then back on its route. Thornton Heath is nowhere near and makes no sense. It may just have been an out of service one. Or a lost one!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2017)

Also, because of the bastard tories cutting the fire service, and that there were two incidents needing fire engines in close proximity, they had to bring in tenders from neighbouring services!!

Bastard Tories. Fucking austerity. Anyone who thinks austerity doesn't risk lives! This on top of the slashing of benefits which pushes people into reliance on food banks and even into homelessness, and the cutting of NHS funds, which is leading to people dying unnecessarily including whilst in ambulances awaiting admission, and dying on trollies whilst awaiting attention from overworked and underpaid health care professionals.

i hate the fucking Tories.


And breathe.....


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 12, 2017)

wtf

Detectives believe South Norwood suspected burglary and 'murder' of woman in house fire are linked


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2017)

Sounds like one for silent witness


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I know a first timer buyer who has been hunting around for somewhere to buy for months. She decided upon Sth Norwood as it was the closest place
> to town that she thought she could afford and the easiest commuting place to work. I don't know exact figures but think she has a budget of around £200K,
> which in itself seems crazy. Anyway, she has so far viewed about 40 places, made offers on about 10 and not had one accepted due to being outbid. Some of
> her offers were asking price offers! She was asked in one or two cases if she would like to increase her bid. One or two of the places were open day type
> viewings on a particular day. Absolute madness. She is still looking.



The madness of South Norwood....She offered on a place, I think it was May 2015 or thereabouts. Unbelievably, she stuck it out and exchanged this week! 

I wonder if she was waiting for my treatment to be over in the hope I could help her move


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 1, 2017)

This Saturday, there is an event at Stanley Halls which is free to enter. 

 

*Invitation to Celebrate William Stanley's 188th* *Birthday*

Join us for a birthday celebration at Stanley Halls on Saturday 4th February, 7pm-11.00pm

Enjoy a drink and a piece of cake, and a chance to celebrate, find out what we've achieved over the last year and hear about the future plans and events at the Halls.

The bar will be open and there will be entertainment throughout the evening.
Please RSVP to Judith@stanleyhalls.org.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 5, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


>



*A 26-year-old man who was arrested on suspicion of murdering 74-year-old grandmother, Eulin Hastings in South Norwood has been bailed by police.*




*The Late Eulin Hastings:  A close friend of Ms Hastings, who wished to remain anonymous, said: "We knew her well. She was a lovely and will be missed immensely. 

"She was a loving grandmother and It's such a shame to have lost her like this."*​


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 5, 2017)

Very sad news ^


----------



## boohoo (Feb 27, 2017)

This was what was happening today near me. Armed police in the park as robbers fled petrol station, crashing vehicle near the park. Very dramatic!

Armed police in South Norwood 'armed robbery' - live updates


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh dear. I moved my little friend to a road just behind that quite recently.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 27, 2017)

boohoo said:


> This was what was happening today near me. Armed police in the park as robbers fled petrol station, crashing vehicle near the park. Very dramatic!
> 
> Armed police in South Norwood 'armed robbery' - live updates


Blimey!


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 27, 2017)

I could list a load of crime in the last year in the area that is...well...grim reading...so I wont.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh, go on...


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 9, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> While the ethnic majority concerns itself with a lack of pubs, bagel shops and "cupcake cafes", and calls for more support for "small businesses" while simultaneously launching a racial boycott of existing "small businesses", the road where "no-one" goes could do with improved safety measures to protect local residents, including, presumably, the many people who already live there and are not "househunting" in adjacent roads in order to make the area where they live more "vibrant":
> 
> Woman pushing child in buggy hit by truck on zebra crossing in South Norwood (click for more)



*... a few feet away from the zebra crossing concerned just after 3.00 p.m., Saturday 4 March 2017 ...*










*... 'vibrant' and 'edgy' enough for those "househunting" in adjacent roads?*​


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 9, 2017)

GarveyLives who are you addressing the commentary to?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 10, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> GarveyLives who are you addressing the commentary to?


and what is the commentary? I'm trying to understand what he is getting at?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> and what is the commentary? I'm trying to understand what he is getting at?


It's all about racism with our Garvey.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 10, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> and what is the commentary? I'm trying to understand what he is getting at?


Seems to be getting cross with him/herself  

Which, let's face it, would not be the first time on these boards!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 18, 2017)

The Stanley People's Initiative (SPI) - the charity which runs Stanley Halls on behalf of the local community - are looking for fresh blood in the shape of new trustees!

Anyone interested?

Trustee Opportunities for people with arts management, marketing or legal expertise


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 11, 2017)

Stanley Halls is recruiting! 

We have an exciting new opportunity available for a Marketing and Promotions Officer 
Marketing & Promotions Officer, Stanley Halls, and we are also looking to recruit a Centre Administrator. Centre Administrator, Stanley Halls

Both jobs are part time, and both are fantastic opportunities to help Stanley Halls build up its community base in South Norwood and environs.
Details are on the links above. Closing date for both is 21 May and the contact person is Amie Salmon - Amie@stanleyhalls.org.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (May 21, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> While the ethnic majority concerns itself with a lack of pubs, bagel shops and "cupcake cafes", and calls for more support for "small businesses" *while simultaneously launching a racial boycott of existing "small businesses"*, the road where "no-one" goes could do with improved safety measures to protect local residents, including, presumably, the many people who already live there and are not "househunting" in adjacent roads in order to make the area where they live more "vibrant":
> 
> Woman pushing child in buggy hit by truck on zebra crossing in South Norwood (click for more)


The Chinese-run *Yu Ye Fish Bar* (which served Chinese food as well as the ethnic majority delicacy of fish and chips) at 31 Clifford Road has now closed after 37 years of trading 50m from Norwood Junction station.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 30, 2017)

Crystal Palace International Film Festival have published their schedule, including films at Stanley Halls 

http://cpiff.co.uk/schedule2017/


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2017)

This looks good. What's the cinema like? 






Lost footage of Bob Marley’s early career to screen at Stanley’s Film Club for Black History Month, 25th Oct


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 5, 2017)

editor said:


> This looks good. What's the cinema like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s not a cinema as such. They mostly meet in a room in the Conservative Club, which is desperate for custom, what with being in a strong Labour Ward! 

It used to be the film club from Stanley Halls - hence the name - but the woman running it refused to hand over any money to the charity running the halls and decided she wanted to set it up as a business and pay her self a wage out of profits, so she was asked to start paying rent, after two years of being rent free and the charity making a loss out of it, but left instead. 

She tried to take the projector and screen with her, but they belong to the charity so she had to leave them behind. I believe she’s borrowing equipment. 

She registered the name the day after, because her business model is helped by people thinking she’s a charity. 

She is now waging a social media campaign against Stanley Halls, saying that they “sacked” her and “evicted” her. Neither of which is true. 

She only pays herself - everyone else is a volunteer or unpaid intern. 

I’m still a member (I joined before I knew she was pocketing the money) but don’t feel comfortable enough to go anymore. Which is a shame - they showed a documentary last month about the gentrification of Brixton and the film maker was there.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 12, 2017)

​

... it did not take long for the 'ethnic' novelty to wear off ...


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 12, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> ​
> 
> ... it did not take long for the 'ethnic' novelty to wear off ...




Filming people eating. 

As you do.


----------



## sealion (Nov 12, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> ​
> 
> ... it did not take long for the 'ethnic' novelty to wear off ...




A later comment by the cafe indicated personal reasons were behind the closure.

"Thank you everyone for your empathy and kind support and help shown to me and my family in this hard situation," the cafe wrote.

"Due to my commitments to family, I will not be able to continue my business."


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 12, 2017)

I haven’t followed your campaign GarveyLives 

What’s your complaint?


----------



## se25 resident (Nov 20, 2017)

Yu Ye Chinese Takeaway closed because of health issues of the elderly owners.

Tithe Café on youtube video above, is going to be replaced by a Portuguese café, and I expect will do a lot better than Tithe.

A number of new places have either recently opened, or are in the pipeline.  Mimosa Café has recently opened opposite the station, works on Emerton’s has started, and the word is that it will re-open as a pizzeria. A cupcake shop is taking one of the small units on Station Road.  Costa are also taking a unit on the High Street, and have applied for a food license – depends on how you feel about coffee chains, but there we are. The new Apna is an excellent indian takeaway, shame it’s not a sit-down restaurant.

The Clocktower Market has doubled in size and has an increasingly interesting offer. The car park next to Aldi will be redeveloped in 2018. A number of other new shops have opened further down along Portland Road / Market Parade (new fishmonger, new coffee shop & upcycling furniture shop just on Market Parade) – with a new bakery/pizzeria run by the same guys that run the brilliant Portland Arms due to open shortly.

But yeah, let’s talk more about Yu Ye closing…


----------



## SE25 (Nov 20, 2017)

se25 resident said:


> Yu Ye Chinese Takeaway closed because of health issues of the elderly owners.
> 
> Tithe Café on youtube video above, is going to be replaced by a Portuguese café, and I expect will do a lot better than Tithe.
> 
> ...



shame for Coffee Craft, that


----------



## se25 resident (Nov 20, 2017)

It’ll still be the only place in south norwood where you can get a smashed avocado and poached eggs for breakfast, and they’re now doing pop-up dinner clubs, so hopefully they can keep going. I’m not sure whether they have a lot of people just popping in for a coffee anyway, might be wrong.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2017)

Blimey! Look what I’m going to be living near! 

Crystal Palace to protect transfer budget despite £100m stadium plans


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2017)

se25 resident said:


> It’ll still be the only place in south norwood where you can get a smashed avocado and poached eggs for breakfast, and they’re now doing pop-up dinner clubs, so hopefully they can keep going. I’m not sure whether they have a lot of people just popping in for a coffee anyway, might be wrong.


If you’re talking about Coffee Craft, lots of people pop in for a coffee, including takeaways.


----------



## SE25 (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyone been to that new cafe next to Norwood junction? Any good?


----------



## se25 resident (Dec 6, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> If you’re talking about Coffee Craft, lots of people pop in for a coffee, including takeaways.



Happy to be corrected - i guess it's more of a 'destination' for us, as we live south of the bridge.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 6, 2017)

se25 resident said:


> Happy to be corrected - i guess it's more of a 'destination' for us, as we live south of the bridge.


I am going there today, actually - if Nick or Shelly are there, I will ask them what they think about the opening of new coffee places in South Norwood. I suspect they will be fine about it....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 6, 2017)

Anyone in the area on Monday afternoon, who would like to come and drink mulled wine and watching some Woodcraft Folk children playing games and doing craft activities?


----------



## Poi E (Dec 6, 2017)

“Temporary” tattoos after kids got a permanent moko last time around


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 6, 2017)

Poi E said:


> “Temporary” tattoos after kids got a permanent moko last time around


The sort we are talking about are stuck on with water and wash off.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 7, 2017)

SE25 said:


> shame for Coffee Craft, that


I asked the owner, Nick, yesterday and he said they are not bothered about the other coffee shops. He thinks there is enough demand to go round, as it were


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 28, 2017)

Stanley Halls in South Norwood is recruiting. If that link works, it’s for a front of House and bar manager. 

FoH and Bar Manager, Stanley Halls


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2018)

South Norwood Beer Festival!


CAMRA Croydon & Sutton Branch South Norwood Beer Festival
8th to 10th February 2018
Venue: Stanley Halls
12 South Norwood Hill
London
SE25 6AB
Open each day from 12 noon.
Closes at 10:30pm (5pm on Saturday).
Free or discounted admission for CAMRA members at all times.
Nearest station: Norwood Junction (5 mins)
Trains from Victoria and London Bridge, and London Overground 
Buses 75, 157, 196, 410
 20-25 cask ales plus ciders and perries
 Food available
 Ales and cider available in third, half and pint measures

Check the web site for the latest up to date information and beer list Croydon & Sutton  CAMRA


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 6, 2018)

On 5 March 2018, shortly before 5.00 p.m., 20-year old *Kelva Smith* was stabbed to death near The Albert Tavern public house, Albert Road, South Norwood.

_Anyone_ with information is urged to call police in the incident room on 0208 721 4961.

You can also call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111 or tweet police via @MetCC.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 7, 2018)

Partly in response to the various stabbing incidents in South Norwood recently, a group calling itself South Norwood Action Group has been set up. It looks like it is wanting to work with young people in the area to divert them away from activities which could lead to violent assaults and knife crime. 

It is on facebook, if anyone is interested.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 8, 2018)

> Partly in response to the various stabbing incidents in South Norwood recently, _a group calling itself South Norwood Action Group has been set up_. It looks like it is wanting to work with young people in the area to divert them away from activities which could lead to violent assaults and knife crime.
> 
> _It is on facebook, *if anyone is interested*_.


One key issue may turn out to be whether the members of the community who are shooting and killing each other are interested.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 8, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> On 5 March 2018, shortly before 5.00 p.m., 20-year old *Kelva Smith* was stabbed to death near The Albert Tavern public house, Albert Road, South Norwood.
> 
> _Anyone_ with information is urged to call police in the incident room on 0208 721 4961.
> 
> You can also call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111 or tweet police via @MetCC.


This morning, 19-year old local resident *Tyrone Farquharson *of Archer Road, South Norwood, appeared before Croydon Magistrates' Court charged with the murder of Kelva Smith and possession of a knife, and was remanded in custody.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 8, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> One key issue may turn out to be whether the members of the community who are shooting and killing each other are interested.


Yes, except this is also a long term thing - getting to the kids before they start killing each other.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 12, 2018)

On 10 March 2018, a 14 year-old child who cannot be named was also charged with murder of *Kelva Smith*.  He appeared at Croydon Magistrates’ Court earlier today and has been remanded in custody to appear at the Old Bailey on Wednesday 14 March 2018.

Together with *Tyrone Farquharson*, he is due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 3 September 2018.







*Anyone with information is requested to call police on the incident room on 0208 721 4961. You can also call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111 or tweet police via @MetCC.*​


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

Appeal launched: Norwood community cinema launch crowdfunding campaign for digital projector


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 27, 2018)

I didn’t post that up, because I still feel it’s a bit dubious. It calls itself a community cinema but it’s a business and pays the salary of the one named director. 

Everyone else is either a “volunteer”or, even worse, unpaid interns.

And they’ve set up next door to Stanley Halls, who have been showing films for years. The director of the “community cinema” used to run the film club at the halls, but didn’t want to hand over the receipts or pay rent, or a hire fee for using their equipment (she was even offered a job), so they registered the name “Stanley’s film club” and left the halls, telling everyone how evil the stanley halls people were and trying to get everyone to boycott the halls.

Now they’re fundraising for the equipment they need!

There was a previous fundraising thst happened when they were at the halls, that lots of people, including myself, gave money to, but there was no evidence that it was used for the purposes for which it was raised.

I was also a member, but felt unable to keep going because it was so toxic and I was labelled as one of the evil people.

I feel very nervous about it in many ways.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 28, 2018)

Humm, doesn't sound good.


----------



## se25 resident (Apr 3, 2018)

New cafe, called That Little Place, focusing on healthy / organic type food has opened this weekend on the Market Parade, Portland Road (junction with Holland Rd).


----------



## se25 resident (Apr 3, 2018)

Re Stanley's Film Club / Screen25, i believe it is registered as a Community Interest Company, which is used for Social Enterprises, and has some financial restrictions, albeit i'm not exactly sure what those are.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 3, 2018)

se25 resident said:


> Re Stanley's Film Club / Screen25, i believe it is registered as a Community Interest Company, which is used for Social Enterprises, and has some financial restrictions, albeit i'm not exactly sure what those are.


Yes, it is. Although it has not yet submitted its first year accounts. 

So it can’t make a profit. But it can pay the founder/director a salary, which it does, and it can use unpaid interns (at least, until that is made illegal) and volunteers.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 26, 2018)

A complete and utter waste of public money to keep "the new demographic" entertained?:

_"Croydon Council is inviting submissions for a new *£50,000* art installation for the Portland Road bridge underpass in South Norwood, south-east London ..."_

Competition: Portland Road bridge, South Norwood


----------



## TruXta (Apr 26, 2018)

Of course art is only for the white middle class.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 26, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, it is. Although it has not yet submitted its first year accounts.
> 
> So it can’t make a profit. But it can pay the founder/director a salary, which it does, and it can use unpaid interns (at least, until that is made illegal) and volunteers.


Yes, just to pipe on this, CICs are a bit of a bogus non-profit form really. The regulation is so light as to be almost non-existent, the only limit on director's salaries is if it threatens the nature of the work, and there don't seem to be any limits on contracting out, which means you could easily, say, pay a cleaning company (that you own) to do all your cleaning, with charges at such a level that all the money is extracted from the CIC.


----------



## se25 resident (Apr 26, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> A complete and utter waste of public money to keep "the new demographic" entertained?:
> 
> _"Croydon Council is inviting submissions for a new *£50,000* art installation for the Portland Road bridge underpass in South Norwood, south-east London ..."_
> 
> Competition: Portland Road bridge, South Norwood



In your opinion…

If it sorts out the dark, dirty and unwelcoming underpass then it’s money very well spent.  Particularly as the only other alternative is the Norwood Junction tunnel, also in need of some investment…


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 26, 2018)

se25 resident said:


> In your opinion…
> 
> If it sorts out the dark, dirty and unwelcoming underpass then it’s money very well spent.  Particularly as the only other alternative is the Norwood Junction tunnel, also in need of some investment…


The foot tunnel was kind of renovated not long ago, but it is tatty again already and is a bit of a hangout for some kids... I don't like to walk through it 

I think the renovation of the road bridge/tunnel with a bit of an art installation, highlighting the mural that is already there, would be fantastic, and would make a difference to the feel of Portland Road and the High Street, which is starting to take shape a bit, but still has too many boarded up shops and the like.


----------



## Thenorthwood (Jun 24, 2018)

As I hoped the Silverdene pub was the beginning replacing the terrible Spoons pub. Revamped South Norwood is starting to thrive culturally and commercially again. Great to see that a craft beer shop will soon be opening near the Clocktower and a branch of Mamma Dough in the old Emertons building. Fantastic news for South Norwood more please


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 25, 2018)

Thenorthwood said:


> As I hoped the Silverdene pub was the beginning replacing the terrible Spoons pub. Revamped South Norwood is starting to thrive culturally and commercially again. Great to see that a craft beer shop will soon be opening near the Clocktower and a branch of Mamma Dough in the old Emertons building. Fantastic news for South Norwood more please


It took me a few minutes to work out what was wrong with "Silverdene", even though I was in there yesterday. I thought it might just be that I know it as the "Goathouse", but then it popped in to my brain. 

It is the "Shelverdine Goathouse"


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 25, 2018)

There are things happening all this week as part of the South Norwood Community Festival - see here https://www.southnorwood.net/festival.html - culminating in the free park event on Sunday. 

Come and see me - I am running a stall on behalf of the South Norwood Woodcraft Folk - and bring your 50ps with you. If you don't fancy the lucky dip, or a temporary tattoo (we were not allowed to do facepainting, unfortunately), you can just donate to us anyway  

In case any of you have children, the South Norwood Woodcraft Folk is part of the national charity - www.woodcraft.org.uk. The local group is very new - we have only been going since September - and we currently organise for children from 2-9 years old. It's very popular and the group is full, so we now have a waiting list. If anybody wants to set up a second group in the area for that age group, we will help and support this. 

In the meantime, though, we are in the process of setting up a group for 10-12 year olds, so let me know by PM if you have a child of that age who may be interested. Or email snwoodcraftfolk@gmail.com

And, while I am here and have ended up promoting the Woodcraft Folk, our local group is getting funds from the Co-op Community Fund. We would get a little bit more if members of the co-op nominate us as your chosen charity. If you are not a member, you can join here and, if you are a member, you can use this link to nominate us... _ Membership_

See some of you on Sunday.


----------



## Thenorthwood (Jun 26, 2018)

Guineveretoo thanks for correcting my post and good to see that you are also a patron of the new pub, it has been a huge improvement for the area and I'm sure has helped attract other businesses since it opened. Seems all those dissenting posts a while back supporting the old 'Spoons' were wrong.  By the way where are they?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 26, 2018)

I went to a recording of the new Vic & Bob series the other day. One of the sketches mentions South Norwood in passing, so keep an eye out when it’s broadcasted


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 27, 2018)

Thenorthwood said:


> Guineveretoo thanks for correcting my post and good to see that you are also a patron of the new pub, it has been a huge improvement for the area and I'm sure has helped attract other businesses since it opened. Seems all those dissenting posts a while back supporting the old 'Spoons' were wrong.  By the way where are they?


I didn't know anyone on here supported the old Wetherspoons. I don't remember that. It wasn't good, although it did have the advantage of being a pub that I was happy to go in on my own - I used to go in there when I was waiting for someone to come via Norwood Junction, for example - and it was cheap. 

Unfortunately, one of the things I like about the pub is that it is rarely busy - when it first opened it was really busy and the acoustics are shit - which means that it may not survive!   The Portland Arms opened up only a few months later, and nicked a load of the custom that would otherwise have gone to the Goathouse, I reckon.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 28, 2018)

South London drinks were nearly in South Norwood, but I have gone even further South, and they are in Croydon! At the Royal Standard. 

Tomorrow (Friday 29 July) 

See you all there, I hope 

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/june-south-london-drinks-are-in-south-london.358820/


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 1, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> On 10 March 2018, a 14 year-old child who cannot be named was also charged with murder of *Kelva Smith*.  He appeared at Croydon Magistrates’ Court earlier today and has been remanded in custody to appear at the Old Bailey on Wednesday 14 March 2018.
> 
> Together with *Tyrone Farquharson*, he is due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 3 September 2018.
> 
> ...


Police have now also charged a 15-year old child, who cannot be named for legal reasons, in connection with the fatal stabbing of 20-year old local resident, *Kelva Smith* in South Norwood.

He will join the two previously charged accused to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 3 September 2018.

A mural of the late *Kelva Smith* now appears in Portland Road at the junction with Doyle Road.


----------



## se25 resident (Jul 4, 2018)

How strange that the above poster appears to enjoy posting negative, crime related news stories. Oh well. Each to their own.

A comedy festival is on Friday/Saturday this weekend at Stanley Halls by Leave 'Em Laughing. A lot of comedians are doing warm up shows for Edinburgh Fringe. It was excellent last year.

Mysite 1 - schedule available here.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2018)

se25 resident said:


> How strange that the above poster appears to enjoy posting negative, crime related news stories. Oh well. Each to their own.


Yes that's his thing and it is a bit weird at times. You can add events to the listings here if you want Add your event


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 8, 2018)

A private member’s bill to ensure that police who are called to restrain patients at mental hospitals wear body cameras following the killing of South Norwood resident, *Olaseni Lewis*, has passed through the House of Commons:

MPs approve 'Seni's law' to restrict use of force against mental health patients (click for more)






*Olaseni Lewis's parents, South Norwood residents Aji and Conrad Lewis, previously said they believed their son "would probably be alive now" if the law had been in place *






*Former South Norwood resident, the Late Olaseni Lewis*​


----------



## se25 resident (Jul 10, 2018)

Former Emerton's DIY shop to be occupied by Mamma Dough, an independent pizzeria / restaurant, following submission of a planning application. 

Mamma Dough

Craft Beer Shop and Taproom to open on Selhurst Road - broadly opposite the Costa Coffee.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 30, 2018)

We are now recruiting for the Woodcraft Folk "Pioneer" group - for children from 9 to 11 years old - having successfully set up local groups for "Elfins" (5-9) and Woodchips (under 5). 

There is a waiting list for the Elfins and Woodchips, because we are full, but there are still spaces for the Pioneers, seeing as how we have not met yet. We will be starting in September, 4:45pm at the Waterside Centre next to South Norwood Lake. Here is the Facebook post one of the leaders put up on Facebook today, in case any of you have children of the appropriate age, and are local enough to get to us:

"Message for parents of new Y5/6/7s, looking for term-time out-of-school clubs, next school year.

The local Woodcraft Folk group at South Norwood Lakes is expanding and starting a brand new Pioneer group for 9-11 year old starters in September. They have 5 more slots to fill for new starters, to form this new group.

If you’ve missed out, been stuck in waiting list limbo for other local clubs, or looking for a move up from an activity with a younger age-profile, this could be perfect for your child/ren.

What is it?
A mixed, inclusive youth activity group with a nationwide membership. Emphasis on enjoying games, outdoor activities and nature together, and gaining team-based, confidence-building skills, with some residential / camping opportunities.

Who can join?
You can join as a Woodcraft Folk Pioneer if you are 9, 10 or 11 years old (and stay on until 13th birthday). Inclusive, mixed gender group.

Where?
South Norwood Lakes, Waterside Centre.

When?
Provisional meeting time: 4:45pm to 6:15pm, Monday evenings.

What next?
Contact Ro Marsh via snwoodcraftfolk@gmail.com for more info, or to request a place on list of September starters.

Please do share with others who may be interested in joining.

Woodcraft Folk"


----------



## TruXta (Aug 17, 2018)

Is there a new pub opened just down the hill from the Stanley Halls? Walked past yesterday and it kinda looked like someone had converted an old Victorian residence into a pub. Looked well posh for the area.


----------



## Callie (Aug 17, 2018)

The Portland arms??


----------



## TruXta (Aug 18, 2018)

Callie said:


> The Portland arms??


Technically correct that it's down the road, but I mean literally next door


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2018)

I was confused as I don't think it's that posh either


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Technically correct that it's down the road, but I mean literally next door


You don’t mean the conservative association social do you? That’s next door to Stanley halls and is being rebranded to try and attract people. Although it’s still affiliated to the Tory Party, I believe.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2018)

On the other side of Stanley halls is the school. Which used to be part of Stanley halls actually, so perhaps you mean next to there? 

I’m intrigued.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 18, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> On the other side of Stanley halls is the school. Which used to be part of Stanley halls actually, so perhaps you mean next to there?
> 
> I’m intrigued.


I'll have to go back and double-check now, but it's definitely between the Halls and the junction where you go down Portland Rd. Same side of the road as the Halls.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2018)

There is a pub on the corner which used to be a big CPFU supporting pub and which is now being refurbished, but that was obviously a pub and is not that close to Stanley Halls....

I just drove near there, but forgot to look.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 18, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> There is a pub on the corner which used to be a big CPFU supporting pub and which is now being refurbished, but that was obviously a pub and is not that close to Stanley Halls....
> 
> I just drove near there, but forgot to look.


Yeah not that one, a few houses further up. I'm almost tempted to go down again now just to figure this out! I did have a look for a name or a sign but couldn't see anything, which was a bit odd. First thought it was just a house-party or something, but they had a proper bar with taps and all.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Yeah not that one, a few houses further up. I'm almost tempted to go down again now just to figure this out! I did have a look for a name or a sign but couldn't see anything, which was a bit odd. First thought it was just a house-party or something, but they had a proper bar with taps and all.


It might well be the constitutional club (aka Toryland). It is an odd building which kind of blends in or something - I didn't notice it for years, even though it was next door to Stanley Halls.

The fact that you are not saying that it is not that, makes me think that you might not have noticed it before, either, so it might be that. If that makes sense...

Go and have a look and report back


----------



## TruXta (Aug 18, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> It might well be the constitutional club (aka Toryland). It is an odd building which kind of blends in or something - I didn't notice it for years, even though it was next door to Stanley Halls.
> 
> The fact that you are not saying that it is not that, makes me think that you might not have noticed it before, either, so it might be that. If that makes sense...
> 
> Go and have a look and report back


That may well be it. Will have to have a closer look.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 19, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> *A 26-year-old man who was arrested on suspicion of murdering 74-year-old grandmother, Eulin Hastings in South Norwood has been bailed by police.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man charged with murder of 'loving grandmother' (click for more)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 19, 2018)

TruXta said:


> That may well be it. Will have to have a closer look.


I just drove that way, and you can only mean the Constitutional Club - SNCC - South Norwood Club London - it has been painted grey and the sign taken down, so that no-one knows it is a Tory place  

In fact, the website doesn't mention the Tory Party at all! You have to download the membership form before it becomes evident. http://www.southnorwoodcc.org/images/club_application_form.pdf

Stay away from it unless you want to support the Bastard Tories.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 19, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I just drove that way, and you can only mean the Constitutional Club - SNCC - South Norwood Club London - it has been painted grey and the sign taken down, so that no-one knows it is a Tory place
> 
> In fact, the website doesn't mention the Tory Party at all! You have to download the membership form before it becomes evident. http://www.southnorwoodcc.org/images/club_application_form.pdf
> 
> Stay away from it unless you want to support the Bastard Tories.


Must be it. Ta.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2018)

Local news: 



> South Norwood’s independent cinema prepares to evolve into a newly expanded twice-weekly cinema this Autumn, as it launches new Friday screenings.
> 
> From September, Screen25 is doubling its screenings offering the latest independent and mainstream releases on both Wednesday and Friday evenings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 8, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> On 10 March 2018, a 14 year-old child who cannot be named was also charged with murder of *Kelva Smith*.  He appeared at Croydon Magistrates’ Court earlier today and has been remanded in custody to appear at the Old Bailey on Wednesday 14 March 2018.
> 
> Together with *Tyrone Farquharson*, he is due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 3 September 2018.
> 
> ...


This is 20-year old local South Norwood resident *Tyrone Farquharson* who has been convicted of the murder of *Kelva Smith* in South Norwood with large 'Rambo' knives following a dispute over a stolen motorbike ....




Farquharson was also found guilty of possessing an offensive weapon, a knife.  A 16-year-old boy of East Croydon was also convicted of possessing an axe but was found not guilty of murder. A 14-year-old boy from the South Norwood area was found not guilty on all counts.

The court heard Farquharson and Kelva had been childhood friends before the fatal attack.

Jurors were told Kelva Smith had stolen a motorcycle from Gordon Crescent, Croydon, several weeks earlier and intended to sell it.

On 5 March 2018, he was told that Farquharson and a 14 year-old boy had been riding it around the local area.

He contacted Farquharson on the phone to try and get the bike returned as he walked to Archer Road with his cousin.

When they arrived they were confronted by the three suspects. Farquharson pulled out a large Rambo-style knife and stabbed Kelva five times.

The victims were chased to Albert Road, where Kelva collapsed on the pavement.

_Farquharson was seen laughing and joking as he walked back to his home after the attack_. The murder weapon was never recovered.

All three suspects handed themselves in to police. The stolen motorbike was found at the back of flats in Albert Road.

Detective Sergeant Rob Tickle, from the Homicide and Major Crime Command, said: "Kelva Smith died close to his home; ambushed and attacked by someone he once considered a friend.

_"This young man lost his life due to a disagreement over a motorbike. He suffered appalling injuries in the middle of a busy street where families live and play.
"*This was not a gang-related crime, nor was it postcode-related*; it was a senseless and preventable one, committed by Farquarson making poor choices to resolve a dispute by carrying knives and weapons with deadly consequences._

_"Now there are two families who are suffering through the wasted potential of young lives close to them, some through the guilty verdicts handed down today and most tragically, through the family of Kelva Smith having to bury their son. This has to stop._

_"Since the day of Kelva's murder, *the accused individuals before the court have sought to frustrate the investigation and have treated the seriousness of the trial with utter contempt and disdain. Shouting from the dock and laughing and joking between themselves, they showed Kelva and his family as little dignity in death as they did in the final moments of his life*."_


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> This is 20-year old local South Norwood resident *Tyrone Farquharson* who has been convicted of the murder of *Kelva Smith* in South Norwood with large 'Rambo' knives following a dispute over a stolen motorbike ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the source of this story?  

I mean - the details and the quotes.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank you for your concern and interest.

The trial of those charged with the murder of *Kelva Smith* and related offences was widely reported in the local media.  You will see that no-one else has made any reference to the trial or those reports.  The words of Detective Sergeant Rob Tickle are those spoken by him.

The actual facts of the case reveal that:

(1) Both victim and perpetrator were well-known to each other;

(2) Both lived locally; and

(3) The murder had nothing whatsoever to do with gangs.

*Tyrone Farquharson* will be sentenced at the Old Bailey on 7 December 2018.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 14, 2018)

This is a laudable initiative by the local hippies in South Norwood:



Guineveretoo said:


> View attachment 151991






Removals firm 'boss' *Steven Bull*, 55, is believed to have built the Grenfell Tower replica alongside his partner, a _teacher_; *Bobbi Connell*, 19, has been named as one of the men in the video by his own grandfather; his father *Cliff Smith*, 49, apparently hosted the 'party'; *Mark Russell*, 49, *Paul Bussetti*, 46, and 19-year-old *Trent Bogle* were also all pictured at the incident and have been arrested.   As their representatives have all subsequently claimed in the media that _they_ are the victims, will they be attending to give their accounts to the local community in multi-racial South Norwood?

As others have apprently already asked, are there any plans for the march to pass Norhyrst Avenue, where the incident which gave rise it it actually occurrred?




If nothing is done now, where _will_ it all end?​


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> This is a laudable initiative by the local hippies in South Norwood:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. We are not hippies. 
2. Once again, you appear to have quoted something without indicating its source. What is that about?
3. No - we are not marching past either the houses of the people involved, nor the Conservative Club.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2018)

See what I mean Guineveretoo?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2018)

TruXta said:


> See what I mean Guineveretoo?


About what?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> About what?


About this GarveyLives being a crap poster.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 15, 2018)

TruXta said:


> About this GarveyLives being a crap poster.


Was there ever any doubt about that?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 15, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Was there ever any doubt about that?


Probably not.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 15, 2018)

Quite a bit of coverage of the march, including on the telly on ITV London News last night. 

Hundreds march through South Norwood to support Grenfell

Which made me laugh with this statement - "the South Norwood Woodcraft Folk (and you know you are on the side of the righteous when you are marching with the Woodcraft Folk)"


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 16, 2018)

​


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2019)

The South Norwood Woodcraft Folk is one of three potential beneficiaries on the Tesco Bags of Help thing - where you put a token in a box - across Croydon. It’s on now until the end of February. 

They are supposed to be in all the Tesco branches, including the big one at Thornton Heath (and the Purley superstore) and all the Tesco Express branches. (Although they are not in the branch next to the Portland Arms!).

Please ask for a token, find the boxes, and vote for us.

And if there aren’t any boxes, ask why. And then let me know. 

If anyone needs to know anything about the Woodcraft Folk ask me, or go to www.woodcraft.org.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 18, 2019)

CPS mulls charges over burning effigy of Grenfell Tower (click for latest development)


----------



## se25 resident (Feb 20, 2019)

1. Cafe Nico has opened next to the Craft Beer shop on Selhurst Road. Excellent little cafe, that does an excellent brunch. 

Cafe Nico (@NicoCafeSe25) on Twitter

2. New library / flats also taking shape on Station Road. 

3. Work has started on the demolition / redevelopment of the horrible building at the Clifford Road entrance to Norwood Junction.  Due to complete in March 2020.


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 3, 2019)

They just need to sort out cleaning Stanger Road now...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 3, 2019)

crojoe said:


> They just need to sort out cleaning Stanger Road now...


this group are organising community actions including street cleans People for Portland Road


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 3, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> this group are organising community actions including street cleans People for Portland Road


good to know, thanks


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 3, 2019)

There was a group calling itself Litter Picking Friends of South Norwood, but their facebook page has disappeared, so I am not sure what has happened  

But, anecdotally, fly tipping seems to be getting much worse in South Norwood  I spotted loads just now, between my house and Portland Road - a very small area.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 3, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> CPS mulls charges over burning effigy of Grenfell Tower (click for latest development)



That is a weird rehash of this article, and makes no sense at all. It is virtually impossible to read.

if anyone wants to know what is going on, try reading some mainstream media - CPS mulls charges over burning effigy of Grenfell Tower

And I wish you would stop posting up huge photos of the event - they are unhelpful and irrelevant and make it difficult to scroll through the thread!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 3, 2019)

A group of families and friends of young people lost to knife crime have started an awareness campaign in Croydon with blue ribbons tied to fences, trees and sign posts. Look out for them. 

Also, if you’re willing to put up a few blue ribbons go to the Stop Knife Crime Facebook page and they’ll give you some. 

The South Norwood Woodcraft Folk put some up at South Norwood Lake the other day.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 15, 2019)

Reported 'property millionaire' *Paul Bussetti*, 46, of South Norwood was charged by the Metropolitan Police on Friday 12 April 2019 with two counts of sending/causing to be sent grossly offensive material via a public communications network, contrary to section 127 (1) (a) and (3) of the Communications Act 2003.

He is due to appear at Westminster Magistrates' Court on Tuesday 30 April 2019.

This follows an investigation into a video posted online that showed a cardboard model of Grenfell Tower being burnt.

After *Bussetti* was arrested, it emerged he co-owned an £8m block of flats in Clapham, south London, which were said to bring in around £30,000-a-month a rent.

_None_ of the other five men arrested in relation to the same incident have so far been charged. As of 6 November 2019, they were released from police custody and remained on police bail.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Woman pushing child in buggy hit by truck on zebra crossing in South Norwood (click for more)



I believe that another person may have been hit on the _same_ zebra crossing on Friday 26 April 2019 at around lunchtime (possibly between 1.00 p.m. and 1.15 p.m.).

The gentlemen at the barbershop next to the crossing (or other adjacent business owners) may be able to confirm or clarify.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 29, 2019)

a kid was hit. serious head injuries but recovering well according to a post on FB.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2019)

Watch out if you use the park



> Police are searching for a man after six women were attacked in separate incidents at a park in south London.
> 
> The victims were sexually assaulted during four of the six incidents, which all took place in daylight on weekdays in South Norwood Country Park between 3 May and 21 June.
> 
> ...





> 3 May - 4.30pm, sexual assault, no theft
> 14 May - 1.15pm, sexual assault, no theft
> 15 May - 10.50am, attempted theft of phone, no sexual assault
> 20 June - 3.05pm, sexual assault and theft of phone
> ...


Manhunt after six women attacked in South Norwood Country Park


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 25, 2019)

crojoe said:


> a kid was hit. serious head injuries but recovering well according to a post on FB.


Thank you for this update.

I hope the child continues to recover.

As this is not the first such incident at that specific zebra crossing, I hope that the relevant authorities will investigate whether any remedial action is required.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Watch out if you use the park ...
> 
> Manhunt after six women attacked in South Norwood Country Park


Thank you for drawing attention to these  disturbing and outrageous attacks.

It appears that the same individual is for all of this series of attacks.  One can only hope that the publicity given to these attacks in the media in the past 24 hours and on this forum assist in urgently identifying him and bringing him to justice.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 25, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Thank you for drawing attention to these  disturbing and outrageous attacks.
> 
> It appears that the same individual is for all of this series of attacks.  One can only hope that the publicity given to these attacks in the media in the past 24 hours and on this forum assist in urgently identifying him and bringing him to justice.


Someone has been arrested.

ETA and released with no further action. There was another attack today!

Local women are taking action.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 25, 2019)

Don't forget the South Norwood Community Festival, including the Party in the Park on Sunday (30 June)!

It is in South Norwood Recreation Ground.

Festival

I will be there because the local Woodcraft Folk group are running a stall with lots of lovely activities and games


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 26, 2019)

> "There may have been a sighting of a man fitting the description of the attacker *this morning*, at around 9.30am, by a woman walking three dogs and pushing a baby buggy. But after beginning to approach her, the man ran off when another man came into sight ..."



Women advised to be ‘vigilant’ after park attacker _sighted again_


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> View attachment 175438
> Someone has been arrested.
> 
> ETA and released with no further action. There was another attack today!
> ...


Would very much be up for joining that but will be at work! 

Most of the occasions I have visited SNCP I have been alone, never had any trouble. It bothers me to think I can't do that now.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 27, 2019)

Callie said:


> Would very much be up for joining that but will be at work!
> 
> Most of the occasions I have visited SNCP I have been alone, never had any trouble. It bothers me to think I can't do that now.


Yeah, me too. 

I am guessing that they chose a weekday because that is when the attacks have been happening. Dunno, really. I was a bit surprised, because they would get a lot more interest if it was a weekend. 

But it is an initiative I support, and I hope people do turn up.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 27, 2019)

Guineveretoo Callie I also go there alone and have really enjoyed the tranquillity of a semi wild space.   Sad that this opportunity has been challenged


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Thank you for drawing attention to these  disturbing and outrageous attacks.
> 
> It appears that the same individual is for all of this series of attacks.  One can only hope that the publicity given to these attacks in the media in the past 24 hours and on this forum assist in urgently identifying him and bringing him to justice.



Earlier today:



> " ... Walking around country park on our walk today we didn't see one member of the police force," said Ms Nicholl.
> 
> "There are *no signs warning women they are not safe.
> 
> "The attacks have been going on for a period of a couple of months now and there have been no warnings to be careful ..."*


*
See: Attacks at South Norwood Country Park prompt protest*


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 2, 2019)

> _"At barely 24 hours’ notice, the people turned out in force yesterday to “reclaim our park”, following the series of sexual assaults and daylight robberies in South Norwood Country Park.
> 
> A Metropolitan Police inspector was there, too, *but he chose not to engage with the protest walkers* – *some of them potential witnesses to the crimes*. Instead, *he opted to sit his car until most had left*, before giving an extremely unconvincing interview to ITV London ..."_



Big turn-out for Country Park walk, _while Met waits in the car_

A(nother) man, whose age has not been released, remains in custody having been held on suspicion of sexual assault and robbery, according to the police.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 3, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Big turn-out for Country Park walk, _while Met waits in the car_
> 
> A(nother) man, whose age has not been released, remains in custody having been held on suspicion of sexual assault and robbery, according to the police.



A 16-year-old boy has now been charged with sexually assaulting women in a park

The child, who cannot be named for legal reasons, has been charged with *three counts of sexual assault*, *two counts of theft* and *one of robbery*.

He is due to appear at Croydon Youth Court later.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 5, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> A 16-year-old boy has now been charged with sexually assaulting women in a park
> 
> The child, who cannot be named for legal reasons, has been charged with *three counts of sexual assault*, *two counts of theft* and *one of robbery*.
> 
> He is due to appear at Croydon Youth Court later.


A 16-year-old boy has been bailed to appear at Camberwell Magistrates Court in September *after pleading not guilty* to three charges of sexual assault, two counts of theft and one of attempted robbery.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 29, 2019)

As a matter of record:

Man pleads not guilty over video of burning Grenfell Tower effigy

*Paul Bussetti* at Westminster Magistrates Court on 30 April 2019, where he denied two counts of sending or causing to be sent grossly offensive material via a public communications network, contrary to section 127 (1) (a) and (3) of the Communications Act 2003.






(Source: PA)​
His trial at Westminster Magistrates' Court began today:



> _"A *South Norwood man* who filmed a cardboard model of Grenfell Tower burning on a bonfire said it had been a "stupid moment" and *he had "no idea" why he took the footage and shared it in two WhatsApp groups*, a court has heard ..."_



South Norwood man says filming Grenfell Tower bonfire video was a 'stupid moment'


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 18, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> As a matter of record:
> 
> Man pleads not guilty over video of burning Grenfell Tower effigy
> 
> ...



As a matter of record, it should be noted that on 22 August 2019, local resident and reported 'millionaire property tycoon', *Paul Bussetti* was found Not Guilty of the criminal charges he faced (see above) in relation to the circulation of material showing the burning of an effigy of Grenfell Tower on fire.









(Source:  as stated in images)​
*For reasons that are as yet unclear, Mr Bussetti found it necessary to make a throat-slitting gesture after being cleared of sharing footage of his friends burning a cardboard effigy of Grenfell Tower.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 18, 2019)

This morning's action is probably the clearest indication to date that South Norwood's "new demogaphic" will not tolerate the anti-social behavour with which its "old demographic" have had to live on a daily basis for many years:

South Norwood live: 25 arrests as police raid multiple properties

Collateral damage


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 22, 2019)

because the old demographic were responsible for half of it?


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 11, 2019)

For information:

'Tackling Youth Violence' event, Saturday 12 October 2019, central Croydon


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 1, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Thank you for drawing attention to these  disturbing and outrageous attacks.
> 
> _It appears that the same individual is for all of this series of attacks_.  _One can only hope that the publicity given to these attacks in the media in the past 24 hours and on this forum assist in urgently identifying him and bringing him to justice_.



Now that South Norwood Country Park has been reclaimed from a 17-year-old boy - who cannot be named - as a result of him being sentenced to a 12 month Youth Rehabilitation order as well as being the subject of a Sexual Harm Prevention Order for a period of 12 months, the requirements of which mean that he will not be able to go out in open spaces unaccompanied - following his conviction for three counts of sexual assault, two counts of theft and one count of robbery, let us hope that the Country Park can now be enjoyed in safety by all who wish to do so,

As the law requires him to remain anonymous, the only outstanding issue may be 'what happens in 12 months' time when he is free to return to the Country Park unaccompanied.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 6, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> *A 26-year-old man who was arrested on suspicion of murdering 74-year-old grandmother, Eulin Hastings in South Norwood has been bailed by police.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trial of *Aaron Fyle*, who is accused of murdering local resident *Eulin Hastings* in her own home, commences in Court 15 at the Central Criminal Court on Monday 9 December 2019.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2019)

If anybody fancies going to the London Mozart Players' Family Christmas Concert this evening (13 December) from 7pm, I have tickets available and we can no longer go.

We just want to recoup some of the money, so the tickets are cheap....

A Classic Christmas – London Mozart Players


----------



## Maggot (Dec 15, 2019)

Stormzy takes Jay Rayner to his favourite cafe.

'It's a focus for the community': Stormzy takes Jay Rayner to his favourite cafe


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 21, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The trial of *Aaron Fyle*, who is accused of murdering local resident *Eulin Hastings* in her own home, commences in Court 15 at the Central Criminal Court on Monday 9 December 2019.


Now:

Man found guilty of murdering South Norwood retired nurse and setting her body alight

*Ms Hastings'* family said: _"There is no waking from this nightmare it continues every waking moment it disturbs our sleep and disrupts our daily lives.

"Our mother was a pillar within the community spent her life helping others. She was loved by everyone who knew her.

"Mum worked as a midwife for over 30 years delivering 100’s of babies at St Thomas’s and St Georges Hospitals. Our Mother’s final moments will play on our minds and these thoughts will haunt us for the rest of our lives.

"*Aaron Fyle *you are a parasite who has preyed on vulnerable people who have worked hard for their possessions.

"We believe you to be an evil, monstrous individual who killed a defenceless elderly woman, our Mother. You destroyed our family home and all our Mothers treasured belongings and possessions.

"You, *Aaron Fyle*, have destroyed our lives, you have taken away our beautiful mother and Grandmothers precious life, leaving us with only her badly burnt body lying naked on the floor of her home.”_

*





This disgusting piece of filth, Aaron Fyle, will be sentenced to life imprisonment at the Central Criminal Court on Friday 10 January 2020.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 9, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> On 10 March 2018, a 14 year-old child who cannot be named was also charged with murder of *Kelva Smith*.  He appeared at Croydon Magistrates’ Court earlier today and has been remanded in custody to appear at the Old Bailey on Wednesday 14 March 2018.
> 
> Together with *Tyrone Farquharson*, he is due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 3 September 2018.
> 
> ...




Days after the second anniversary of the murder of *Kelva Smith*, condolences to the friends and family of the as yet unnamed child who was stabbed to death yesterday evening - apparently on a bus - in Whitehorse Lane.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 17, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Days after the second anniversary of the murder of *Kelva Smith*, condolences to the friends and family of the as yet unnamed child who was stabbed to death yesterday evening - apparently on a bus - in Whitehorse Lane.


Police investigating the fatal stabbing of 16 year-old  *Damani Mauge* from New Addington at about 8.30 p.m. on 8 March 2020, on a 130 bus near to the Clifton Road bus stop on Whitehorse Lane, have now charged another  16-year-old child - from Mitcham - with his murder.

The 16-year-old child has also been charged with two other offences, attempted robbery and possession of an offensive weapon in a public place.

According to Damani Mauge's family:



> _"*Damani* was a kind and loving older brother to his two siblings who both looked up to and loved him.
> 
> "He was a responsible young man who worked for a children's entertainment company. He was an easy going young man with many friends who loved and respected him for being funny, kind and supportive.
> 
> ...









(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*The Late Damani Mauge*​*
Anyone with information is asked to contact police on 101 or tweet @MetCC and quote CAD6512/8Mar.
*
*To give information 100% anonymously contact independent charity Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111 or online at crimestoppers-uk.org.*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 1, 2020)

Croydon Food Resilience project launches today 








						The Food Resilience Project
					

A network of growers and foragers preparing and sharing local plants, seeds and food in Croydon and beyond.




					www.foodresilience.co.uk


----------



## Thenorthwood (Jul 21, 2020)

Under the disguise of covid the council have blocked key roads causing huge disruption for the people of South Norwood. When will this madness end it has served no purpose other than to block up South Norwood High Street , pollution levels are getting worse and cars and delivery lorries are speeding  smaller roads trying to avoid the blocked roads. Council madness with no consultation with the local people. Also why are most of these restrictions in the North of the Borough is it just a Social experiment by Labour


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 21, 2020)

Thenorthwood said:


> Under the disguise of covid the council have blocked key roads causing huge disruption for the people of South Norwood. When will this madness end it has served no purpose other than to block up South Norwood High Street , pollution levels are getting worse and cars and delivery lorries are speeding  smaller roads trying to avoid the blocked roads. Council madness with no consultation with the local people. Also why are most of these restrictions in the North of the Borough is it just a Social experiment by Labour


I am not sure they can be called "key roads". It is residential roads which were, initially anyway, closed to allow social distancing (allegedly) and to enable and encourage people to go out and exercise. They were not designed to reduce pollution as such at the time, although that has since been stated as an aim. The ones I thought oddest are the ones which block the 410 bus route and which forced the bus on to divert and directed traffic on to Cypress Road, which has a large primary school on it, and has been designated a "school street" because of pollution levels (oh - the irony...) so that several people trying to drive along Auckland Road have ended up with a fine by not seeing the tiny signs.  They have now installed a bus gate, though, so the bus can still get through, but, after September, there will be fines issued to anyone inadvertently driving up Cypress Road because of the blockage. 

I am really surprised at the lack of consultation on these closures - apparently this is not needed under emergency legislation to do with the pandemic, but it doesn't seem right when the closures appear to be permanent.

Many residents welcome the closures but i have seen so many complaining on social media about the lack of consultation and the fact that no consideration has been given to disabled people who live on those streets and rely on their cars....

The planters which were used to block the road, and which were bolted down, have been moved/stolen several times!

ETA it only causes disruption to those who use their cars. If it ends up with people finding different ways of getting around which don't involve cars, then that is going to be good. However, right now, a lot of people do not feel safe on public transport, so are using their cars more than usual.....


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 21, 2020)

Thenorthwood said:


> Under the disguise of covid the council have blocked key roads causing huge disruption for the people of South Norwood. When will this madness end it has served no purpose other than to block up South Norwood High Street , pollution levels are getting worse and cars and delivery lorries are speeding  smaller roads trying to avoid the blocked roads. Council madness with no consultation with the local people. Also why are most of these restrictions in the North of the Borough is it just a Social experiment by Labour


Please see also:

_South Norwood’s_ road closures cause mile-long tailbacks

Pavements to be widened in _South Norwood_ and Crystal Palace

It is unclear how many people have contracted the Covid-19 virus on account of insufficient space to walk on pavements in South Norwood (or elsewhere).  Lambeth Council have introduced similar measures.  For example, the pavement has been extended into one lane of the busy Streatham High Road outside Streatham Station, causing further traffic jams; few, if anyone, appear to find it necessary to walk in the the street there on account of insufficient space on the pavement.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't think anyone is saying that people have caught Covid-19 because there wasn't enough room on the pavements! 

As an example, though, of the sort of reasons why these closures have happened.... during the full lockdown I was trying to walk around the streets near my house and there were, of course, lots of other people doing the same, and we were trying not to pass too closely to each other. Often, this required one of us to go in to the road, or even to cross over to the other side. 

I am disabled and walk with a stick, and was also recovering from a broken ankle in the first few weeks of lockdown. 

Because there were fewer cars on the roads, the ones that were there were driving way over the speed limit (because they could) and, frankly, dangerously fast. 

The traffic was terrifying, as I was trying to cross over the road, or stepping in to the road to avoid fucking joggers who were panting up and down the pavements at speed without any care for others. 

It was so bad that I was often just too scared to go out, as a consequence of which I didn't leave my house for weeks. And that was the traffic. If my road had been pedestrianised, I could easily have avoided those joggers and other pedestrians. 

In fact, my road is not one of the ones which was closed by the Council, but I really wish it had been, back then. It would have made my life so much safer and easier and would have made exercising possible.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 23, 2020)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that people have caught Covid-19 because there wasn't enough room on the pavements!




... no-one, that is, apart from the London Boroughs of Croydon and Lambeth (there may be others).   That is precisely the pretext used for these measures.



Guineveretoo said:


> Because there were fewer cars on the roads, the ones that were there were driving way over the speed limit (because they could) and, frankly, dangerously fast.




Sadly, this selfish and reckless behaviour appears to be increasingly prevalent, irrespective of the presence or otherwise of deadly respiratory viruses.






(Source: Jason Forde)

*The Late Vasile-Florin Olteanu was killed after being hit by a BMW car as he crossed 
Portland Road, South Norwood,  at 7.30 a.m. on 14 April 2020.*​


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 23, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> ... no-one, that is, apart from the London Boroughs of Croydon and Lambeth (there may be others).   That is precisely the pretext used for these measures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't bear the way all you ever do is quote news cuttings. Often pretty unreliable ones. You wind me up so much...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 23, 2020)

But I will bite (for now - off to work in a minute). Here is the official Croydon Council announcement about the road closures. I can't see where it says that people are catching covid-19 from crowded pavements. 









						Croydon Streetspace
					






					www.croydon.gov.uk
				




And that person who was killed on Portland Road was right in the middle of the lockdown and when the virus was its deadly, so that statement doesn't make sense either. 

But I am going away now, to work, and, when I get back later on, I probably just block you. This thread will be so much better without your tedious posts.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2020)

Yeah it's annoying..a friend of mine is blocked in by three such road closures. I visit him by bike so doesn't effect me but he has to drive a massive circle to get anywhere inevitably creating traffic in Crystal Palace.


----------



## Winot (Aug 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Yeah it's annoying..a friend of mine is blocked in by three such road closures. I visit him by bike so doesn't effect me but he has to drive a massive circle to get anywhere inevitably creating traffic in Crystal Palace.



That’s a feature not a bug. The idea is to make some car journeys inconvenient and to dissuade people from driving. The evidence of existing schemes is that overall traffic goes down.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2021)

Save our libraries! Petition: Save South Norwood Library from permanent closure


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2021)

I reckon Croydon is going to lose them all. Bummer.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2021)

Many libraries are being scaled back or privatised or closed


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 22, 2021)

Croydon Council have been exposed as acting as slum landlords in South Norwood (Warning:  Some may find the scenes of the living conditions of the residents conerned distressing):  

'The worst I've ever seen': The _appalling and 'unliveable' council housing conditions_ some have endured during lockdown







(Source: as stated in image)







(Source: as stated in image)

*"Leroy and Fransoy have spent over four months calling to ask for repairs to be made. 
It took less than 24 hours for someone to be sent to look at their flats after ITV News contacted Croydon Council."*​


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2021)

There was a Council by-election in both South Norwood and Woodside on Thursday (and a few other wards) following the resignation of several Labour councillors. All kinds of people stood, including a couple of (former?) anarchists who stood as independent directly to undermine Labour, and several left-leaning people, and a Green candidate. 

Anyway, I can find no record of it anywhere. It is not being reported. I know it is small fish, or whatever, but it is not to me, because I live here!

It is possibly not that significant, in that the Labour majority on the Council means they will not lose control even if they lose these wards, but I have always lived in a safe Labour ward, even when this used to be a Tory constituency, and I am fretting a bit. 

I was told that it would be counted today, because the papers went in to the same boxes as the Mayor etc election so had to be taken to Olympia and then separated. 

But I can find nothing about when it will be announced or how. 

I daren't ask on the local South Norwood groups because they have become toxic, and I can't take the personal digs. 

Does anyone on here know anything about this?


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2021)

Sorry guin, updated news is not easy to come by. Keep a check on local press, the standard etc.








						CROYDON: Woodside by-election
					

There are seven candidates vying for your vote in the Woodside by-election tomorrow (May 7).




					www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2021)

I haven't seen the result yet on Croydon labour comms.   Just seen the new addington councillor results were announced  (labour)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2021)

I will update this thread when other results are posted


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I haven't seen the result yet on Croydon labour comms.   Just seen the new addington councillor results were announced  (labour)


I should probably have said that I am a member of the Labour Party, so I know that I will get an email at some point about this. I am looking for news before that.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2021)

I could probably have added that the by-election in Woodside was because the leader of the Council resigned directly because of Croydon going bankrupt. I know that will tarnish the Labour candidate, as it were. 

Also, there have been some really good anti-Labour campaigns, with right wingers joining with supposed anarchists and save the library people as well as anti LTN (road blocks).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2021)

Woodside elected labour councillor


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Woodside elected labour councillor


Aha. I haven't seen that yet. Mike Bonello was elected? Do you have the figures?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2021)

The campaign against Luis Carserides in South Norwood was particularly pointed, including Tories haranguing the polling station queues. Which is not, technically, illegal if those queues go out on to the public road, which they did, but is certainly shitty. I know people who felt uncomfortable/intimidated by it all, and who was concerned at everyone giving the thumbs up to the Tory candidate and laughing at what he said. Mostly about the road closures.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> The campaign against Louis Caresides in South Norwood was particularly pointed, including Tories haranguing the polling station queues. Which is not, technically, illegal if those queues go out on to the public road, which they did, but is certainly shitty. I know people who felt uncomfortable/intimidated by it all, and who was concerned at everyone giving the thumbs up to the Tory candidate and laughing at what he said. Mostly about the that's awful


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> Aha. I haven't seen that yet. Mike Bonello was elected? Do you have the figures?


There are swings to the Tories of about 15% in New Addington North and 10% in Woodside


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2021)

seat retained in south norwood by labour


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2021)

The detailed results are now on Twitter.

I don’t have to move to stay in a safe Labour seat.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Guineveretoo (May 8, 2021)




----------



## RubyToogood (May 9, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> supposed anarchists


I think Ian Bone's credentials as an anarchist are fairly well established...


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> I think Ian Bone's credentials as an anarchist are fairly well established...


The reason I said "supposed" is because he was standing for election, which kind of cuts across that, I would have thought.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 21, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> As a matter of record, it should be noted that on 22 August 2019, local resident and reported 'millionaire property tycoon', *Paul Bussetti* was found Not Guilty of the criminal charges he faced (see above) in relation to the circulation of material showing the burning of an effigy of Grenfell Tower on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In the High Court:

South Norwood man defends 'distasteful joke' in Grenfell Tower bonfire video


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 24, 2021)

The less unhinged Corbyn in South Norwood


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 30, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> In the High Court:
> 
> South Norwood man defends 'distasteful joke' in Grenfell Tower bonfire video



Reported 'millionaire property tycoon' *Paul Bussetti*, who filmed a video of a cardboard model of Grenfell Tower burning on a bonfire will now face a second trial after _the High Court quashed his acquittal_:

Man who filmed Grenfell Tower model on bonfire faces retrial






(Source: as stated in image)

*Paul Bussetti* will now face a retrial at Westminster Magistrates' Court before a different judge, and will also have to pay the Crown Prosecution Services' costs of £6,095 within 28 days.​


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 27, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Croydon Council have been exposed as acting as slum landlords in South Norwood (Warning:  Some may find the scenes of the living conditions of the residents conerned distressing):
> 
> 'The worst I've ever seen': The _appalling and 'unliveable' council housing conditions_ some have endured during lockdown
> 
> ...




Alarming:

Croydon at _centre_ of racism allegations over council homes

​


----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Alarming:
> 
> Croydon at _centre_ of racism allegations over council homes
> 
> ​



thanks for posting this
what scum


----------



## hash tag (Nov 28, 2021)

Croydon council is in a right mess as it is.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 20, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Reported 'millionaire property tycoon' *Paul Bussetti*, who filmed a video of a cardboard model of Grenfell Tower burning on a bonfire will now face a second trial after _the High Court quashed his acquittal_:
> 
> Man who filmed Grenfell Tower model on bonfire faces retrial
> 
> ...








(Source: as stated in image)​
*Paul Bussetti* has now pleaded guilty sending/causing to be sent grossly offensive material via a public communications network contrary to the Communications Act 2003.

Westminster Magistrates’ heard *Paul Bussetti* said: “That’s what happens when you don’t pay the rent.”

*Paul Bussetti* also uttered siren noises.

*Paul Bussetti* sent the video to two WhatsApp groups – one football-related, and one for a holiday group.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 11, 2022)

South Norwood High Street / Grosvenor Road, Tuesday 10 May 2022, at approximately 4.30 p.m.:



























(Source:  as stated in images)​
*At the time of writing, there has been no comment from Harris Academy South Norwood, in whose uniform all of the children in the widely-circulated footage concerned appear to be dressed.*

*Anyone who witnessed this incident but has not yet spoken with police should call 101 or Tweet @MetCC quoting 5441/10May.  To remain anonymous contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.*


----------

